# Live Ryder Cup thread.



## Twire (Sep 28, 2012)

Could the folk who have Sky give us folk without some updates/snippets please.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Tiger hits carbon copy of his first drive at Celtic Manor - a mile left - no water sadly but he's in the hospitality area


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Tiger, first drive, straight left, ends up against wall of the hospitality building. 

Other than that, USA are the better so far.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Rory holes a superb chip for birdie.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2012)

google  first row sport golf and watch it on your pc


----------



## Twire (Sep 28, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Rory holes a superb chip for birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Wins hole?


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rob Lee about Zack johnson "He's a brilliant wedge player'

Zack Johnson then flies the green by must be 20 yards. LOL


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Rory holes a superb chip for birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Good enough to win the hole and square the match


----------



## Piece (Sep 28, 2012)

Good recovery by Stricker on the first. Back in play 20 yards shy of green. That was a howler of a tee shot from Woods!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Sand save from Westwood and Molinari to get a half


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Isn't it gutting that the pros get drops like the one Woods/Stricker got there? 

It almost feels like they never get punished.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 28, 2012)

Americans down another hundredweight of burgers and beer (fans not the players)


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Sep 28, 2012)

I wish whoever is mowing there lawn stops as its annoying on the audio!!! Either that or it a Chicago chainsaw massacre


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Isn't it gutting that the pros get drops like the one Woods/Stricker got there? 

It almost feels like they never get punished.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but the worst is when they do it on purpose. Like when they are in front coming down the 18th. Water down the right so they'll just bash it in the stands up the left instead.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

ooh - Stricker cacks it in the water on the 2nd, Rose on the green


----------



## JustOne (Sep 28, 2012)

thru approx  4 holes

all square in 3 matches, USA are 1up in one match

Stricker just hit tee shot on 2nd into the lake....


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Stricker in the drink on the 2nd with Rose on the green.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Considering there are only 8 balls in play I can't believe how many shots we're NOT seeing... Grrr!


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Considering there are only 8 balls in play I can't believe how many shots we're NOT seeing... Grrr!
		
Click to expand...

Only 4 balls in play it's Foursomes.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			Only 4 balls in play it's Foursomes.
		
Click to expand...

4 matches, 2 balls in each match?


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2012)

mute button needed for Montgomerie already - some utter garbage coming out of his mouth


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 28, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			Only 4 balls in play it's Foursomes.
		
Click to expand...

Doh..........Doh.........Doh:whoo:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Westwood and Molinari 2 up after 4 against Dufner and Johnson.

Weak pairing?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

fundy said:



			mute button needed for Montgomerie already - some utter garbage coming out of his mouth
		
Click to expand...

Did you know he was captain in 2010 when Europe won?

I didn't....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Good spell for europe....

win holes in each of the top three matches... Donald's eagle putt lips out but they win with birdie, Gmac nearly holes second shot but Rory holes putt, Westwood holes a "tester" for par and win


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Did you know he was captain in 2010 when Europe won?

I didn't....
		
Click to expand...

If only Id had a pound for everytime its been mentioned on sky this year.............


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			Westwood and Molinari 2 up after 4 against Dufner and Johnson.

Weak pairing?
		
Click to expand...

Inspired captaincy.... so far!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			Westwood and Molinari 2 up after 4 against Dufner and Johnson.

Weak pairing?
		
Click to expand...

Opps sorry, 1 up.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 28, 2012)

Great start for Europe and what a chip from Rory &#128515;


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Considering there are only 8 balls in play I can't believe how many shots we're NOT seeing... Grrr!
		
Click to expand...

I'm recording it, doing something else for half an hour, then catching up.
Repeat as required...For hours.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Woods and Stricker square their match... with a par after Poulter drove into the trees


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			google  first row sport golf and watch it on your pc
		
Click to expand...

Great call - cheers!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Justin Rose sinks a monster leaving Stricker needing to make the same putt for a half.


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Man the Europeans have their putting boots on.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

The golf is amazing actually. Four birdies in a row from Gmac and Rory and what a sensational putt by Rose for a birdie. Wouldn't put it past Stricker to follow him in for the half though!


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Shows how good Furyk and Sneds are playing to only be 1dn with the way Rory and GMAC have played


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Someone said it already on here but it's a joke how many shots Sky are missing.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 28, 2012)

There's talk on the BBC that Snedeker's ball moved and the officials are looking at it - any news/details being broadcast on sky?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Europe up in all 4 matches after Rose holes from 30 feet for birdie at the 4th.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Gil_Emott said:



			There's talk on the BBC that Snedeker's ball moved and the officials are looking at it - any news/details being broadcast on sky?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing mentioned.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

If Westwood could putt...


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

woods miles right in the trees off the tee


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

So many wild drives but Sky still preferring to show us preamble to putts and chips than the drives.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			If Westwood could putt...
		
Click to expand...

Terrible stroke!  Molinari putting well, fortunately.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Sneds birdies 8 to get back to A/S against the 2 Macs and Westwood misses from short range at 6 to let USA win and get back to A/S.

Tiger miles right off the tee at the 5th.


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Woods is having an absolute mare. All over the shop off the tee. Long bunker shot of an easy lie didn't even get half way.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Europe draining the putts so far.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Rory/Gmac - five under par at the turn! And only one up....

Tiger having a nightmare though....


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 28, 2012)

Bit of an observation.....why does G-Mac not wear hats in RC...??


----------



## carlosportsman (Sep 28, 2012)

Cracking start but all 4 matches have been back and forth (apart from match 4) so could still swing back in America's favour by the end of session, splendid start for Europe though


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Molinari can putt! Rolls in a little beauty at 7 to go back to 1up.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 28, 2012)

I would fancy taking Tiger on today, playing like an absolute chopper.


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

You can already feel the pressure building and we're not even through 9 holes yet. it's going to be intense come Sunday if it carries on like this.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Live scoring here

http://www.rydercup.com/europe/scoring/?autorefresh=1


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Another shocker from Tiger. Skewed Iron right into the greenside bunker


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Westy said:



			Another shocker from Tiger. Skewed Iron right into the greenside bunker
		
Click to expand...

Poults safely on with a birdie chance for Rose.

Donald lips out (again) and Bradley holes from short range after a great approach from Mickelson to win the 9th and go to A/S.
Rose doesn't make the birdie but Tiger misses from 6ft. Poults and Rose 2 up.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh look.... Stricker's hitting it out of the woods again!


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rory drains another. 3 Up.

Could be 6 up against any other pair


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh look.... Stricker's hitting it out of the woods again!
		
Click to expand...

But they win the hole after tiger's great 3rd shot (almost a gimmie) vs Poulter's duff (short of the green)


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2012)

Horrible flop shot attempt by Tiger!


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Duffed flop shot from guess who. Yes Mr woods. Bet he just wants to go and hide.

So 2 shots and not even on the green at a par 3.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

Wonder how many of the remaining pairs sessions Tiger is going to sit out....


----------



## Ethan (Sep 28, 2012)

I think Tiger is looking to get 0.1 back on his handicap. 

Monty called his tee shot on the 1st the worst 1st tee shot he had ever seen in a Ryder Cup. I am not sure. I think Tiger's 1st tee shot at the K Club on Friday, into the drink, was possibly worse.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 28, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			Wonder how many of the remaining pairs sessions Tiger is going to sit out....
		
Click to expand...

was just thinking the same!


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

The way he's playing Poults and Rose should be out of sight. But there not taking their chances.

I have a sneaking feeling it's going to come back and bite them. I really hope not though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Westy said:



			The way he's playing Poults and Rose should be out of sight. But there not taking their chances.

I have a sneaking feeling it's going to come back and bite them. I really hope not though.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, they're not playing great either. If it was Gmac/Rory v Tiger/Stricker they'd have shaken hands already I reckon


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Did I see Westwood missing AGAIN?


Drop him, he's worse than Woods. Rest him till the singles for Gods sake.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Momentum shifting back towards USA....


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Good putt Gmac, that's huge.


:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Did I see Westwood missing AGAIN?


Drop him, he's worse than Woods. Rest him till the singles for Gods sake.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen much of the coverage but it would not surprise me that he has been missing putts, just hope he gets dropped for the afternoon session.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Not seen much of the coverage but it would not surprise me that he has been missing putts, just hope he gets dropped for the afternoon session.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have rested him this morning and played him this afternoon....

That said, he's just holed a good one for an important half.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Aaaargh Gmac in the water!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Aaaargh Gmac in the water!
		
Click to expand...

Hate how the crowd seem unable to applaud a good European shot and then Cheer and whoop at a poor one.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Poulter. Shoooooooooot.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Poults holes from the sand at 11 to 2 up. 

Looks like everyone is struggling with the pace of the greens. Seen a few go well past.


----------



## Scott1505 (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Aaaargh Gmac in the water!
		
Click to expand...

Warning signs were on the wall for GMac off the tee when he was still practicing 10-20 minutes before the opening ceremony!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Hate how the crowd seem unable to applaud a good European shot and then Cheer and whoop at a poor one.
		
Click to expand...

What were you expecting?  The crowds are the same when it's played in Europe.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

That's Donald and Garcia gone!

Game set and match game two to USA.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That's Donald and Garcia gone!

Game set and match game two to USA.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, looks bleak in that one.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 28, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			What were you expecting?  The crowds are the same when it's played in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

No they aint.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Yanks all over us now. Furyk nails a hybrid dead to set up a putt that will surely drop and bring them all square with the Macs.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That's Donald and Garcia gone!

Game set and match game two to USA.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.4&3. Was expecting at least a half out of that match when the draw was made. Damn.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Sergio and Donald can have a seat this afternoon as well. 

Great shot by the octopus falling out a tree.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2012)

Rory certainly getting plenty of bunker practice!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 28, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			google  first row sport golf and watch it on your pc
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant William thank a lot


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sergio and Donald can have a seat this afternoon as well. 

Great shot by the octopus falling out a tree.
		
Click to expand...

Donald paired up with Colsaerts imo. Steady man with a bomber. BOOOOOOOOM. Easy point for Europe.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Sneds and Furyk now A/s with the 2 Macs with 2 to play. 

Got to say this is great stuff. A roller coaster morning. It's what makes the RC so brilliant and it's only the first session. How am I going to cope with 2 1/2 more days like this?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Someone said it already on here but it's a joke how many shots Sky are missing.
		
Click to expand...

They have to so they can remind us which betting firm to use and which logistics company to call every few minutes.


----------



## kid2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Havent time to read all the thread but if any of you guys have braodband wireless you can watch it here....Thats what im at.

http://www.coolsport.tv/stream1.html


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Lucky, lucky McIlroy. But we'll take it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Phew! Lucky Rory! Follows Snedecker into the trees but gets a bounce back out and into play!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Sneds hits it way right off the tee at 18. Rory follows him but gets a bounce off a tree back into play!

Stricker and Woods win a hole!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Get Westwood off my telly. 

23 handicap stuff. What an absolute chump. Hope Ping ditch him as well after a shot like that!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Right now I'd take 2-2. Things really turned round from early on.... Westwood in the water so looking like going 2 down...


----------



## CMAC (Sep 28, 2012)

loving this, exciting and exactly what the RC should be..........


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

Im a westwood fan......but he has been PANTS today......or PISH as dodger might say.......:angry:

He gotta be dropped surely............??


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

When is tiger actually going to get punished for his wayward shots. He's been miles off but Stricker always seems to have a shot.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2012)

Get in!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Great putt MacDowell! All is forgiven!

Europe win match 1 - just!

:whoo:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Phew. Gmac holes to win the match.


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

get in GMAC :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

Tiger and Lee,  paired together,   would have racked up a nice score today......

Shocking golf from Tiger,  all over the place


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Westy said:



			When is tiger actually going to get punished for his wayward shots. He's been miles off but Stricker always seems to have a shot.
		
Click to expand...

That's how Davis Love had the course setup, he knows he has some big hitters but he also knows they are wayward, therefore, there's no rough to speak of.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

I speak for all of Northern Ireland when I say "you're welcome".


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That's how Davis Love had the course setup, he knows he has some big hitters but he also knows they are wayward, therefore, there's no rough to speak of.
		
Click to expand...

But he's been so far right or left he been missing the short rough anyway


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Westy said:



			But he's been so far right or left he been missing the short rough anyway 

Click to expand...

Their "thick" rough is like most courses first cut.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Another awesome putt from Westwood!

Loss NOW THERE'S A SURPRISE.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going to be very surprised if we see Westwood this afternoon after that performance. Wonder if Woods will get the chop?


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Place your bets. Where's woods teeshot going ?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Westy said:



			But he's been so far right or left he been missing the short rough anyway 

Click to expand...

Like I said, that's how they set the course up


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Another awesome putt from Westwood!

Loss NOW THERE'S A SURPRISE. 




Click to expand...

Westwood/Molinari three putting to meekly surrender their match.

Really surprised to see two of our weaker putters teamed up in foursomes....


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha, Woods. You crazy fool.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Westy said:



			Place your bets. Where's woods teeshot going ?
		
Click to expand...

Wow - another horrid shot gets an amazing bounce off a tree and ends up pretty good.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			I'm going to be very surprised if we see Westwood this afternoon after that performance. Wonder if Woods will get the chop?
		
Click to expand...

If Lee is a man and has any sort of team spirit he'll ask to be dropped till Sunday and spend all tomorrow on the putting green under the guidance of Jose Maria!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Tiger just hit an awful shot on the short 15th, straight left with draw, hits a tree and ends up a couple of yards short of the green: they say you make your own luck but he's done nothing to earn that


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Westwood/Molinari three putting to meekly surrender their match.

Really surprised to see two of our weaker putters teamed up in foursomes.... 

Click to expand...



Yes,  Totally agree
The other 3 teams picked themself
But as u said .... Lee & Molinari the 2 weakest putters in Euro Team paired together................Strange


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If Lee is a man
		
Click to expand...

Do you know something we don't???


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

cmon. The amount of shots he's hit in the trees eventually one was going to come back out. Law of averages surly ?


----------



## RGDave (Sep 28, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Tiger just hit an awful shot on the short 15th, straight left with draw, hits a tree and ends up a couple of yards short of the green: they say you make your own luck but he's done nothing to earn that
		
Click to expand...

Yep, first shot I've seen (just got it P2P)...lucky boy....


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

Steve Stricker....................the Biggest shoulders in Golf


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If Lee is a man and has any sort of team spirit he'll ask to be dropped till Sunday and spend all tomorrow on the putting green under the guidance of Jose Maria!
		
Click to expand...

shows how much we know! How can you rest Poults and play Lee?

 Can see it being all square at the end of play.


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

Westwood and woods play...........


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

ooh Micleson and bradley vs Rory and GMAC. Going to be a good un


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Excellent - Mickleson/Bradley v Gmac/Rory this afternoon

Ha - Tiger v Westwood.... bring your calculator!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Westwood this afternoon.

Pathetic, absolutely pathetic decision.


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

Poulter rested..........

Westwood plays.......

Come on Olly ........ what drugs are u on........??


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2012)

Could be an American whitewash tonight. Not confident of those pairings at all.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Westwood this afternoon.

Pathetic, absolutely pathetic decision.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Shoulda dropped him. No player is bigger than the team. Apart from Tiger too, of course. Just about the only hole he made a decent contribution was a fluke bounce off a terrible shot.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

Westy said:



			But he's been so far right or left he been missing the short rough anyway 

Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			Their "thick" rough is like most courses first cut.
		
Click to expand...

Woods is so far off line that stricker is playing off hard pan trampled by crowd


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			Woods is so far off line that stricker is playing off hard pan trampled by crowd
		
Click to expand...

Did Davis remove all the OOB markers as well? Stricker could be playing from the freeway more than the fairway this afternoon!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

moogie said:



			Poulter rested..........

Westwood plays.......

Come on Olly ........ what drugs are u on........??
		
Click to expand...

I have to say that looks like an astonishing decision 

Poulter, Donald and Garcia all dropped?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

Westy said:



			But he's been so far right or left he been missing the short rough anyway 

Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Did Davis remove all the OOB markers as well? Stricker could be playing from the freeway more than the fairway this afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

DL3 made sure to put hoardings 50 yards off the fairway at woods' driving distance to ensure stricker can get a free drop


----------



## Davey S2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Might as well give Bubba and Simpson their point now.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Did Davis remove all the OOB markers as well? Stricker could be playing from the freeway more than the fairway this afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

He would have moved the freeway if he could


----------



## RGDave (Sep 28, 2012)

Woods in, Furyk out.... anyone been watching to comment?


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

Davey S2 said:



			Might as well give Bubba and Simpson their point now.
		
Click to expand...


Lawrie & Hanson can shoot low,  I aint conceding that point


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2012)

Now that was a game face!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Woods in, Furyk out.... anyone been watching to comment?
		
Click to expand...

As odd a decision as dropping Poulter and leaving Westwood.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Woods in, Furyk out.... anyone been watching to comment?
		
Click to expand...

Another strange decision. Furyk played pretty well.... Woods, errm, not so much.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Just woke up from a dream that Poulter was dropped but Woods and Westwood were playing this evening. 


Wait... what?


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Woods in, Furyk out.... anyone been watching to comment?
		
Click to expand...



Woods aint been dropped in 7 Ryder cups,  so I suppose we shouldnt be too shocked,  nobody got the NUTS to drop/offend him....


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok Where's it going this time ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Davey S2 said:



			Might as well give Bubba and Simpson their point now.
		
Click to expand...

Strange post - we've not yet seen any of these four so who knows how they'll take to this RC.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 28, 2012)

Ian's just made a great putt....one that shows he's in the zone.

and yet, not playing?


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

cmon Poullts. knock it stiff.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Ian's just made a great putt....one that shows he's in the zone.

and yet, not playing?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Olly can say it was an accent thing? Poulteeeee not Leeeeee?

*clutches at every straw*


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Baffled by the Westwood decision. I would have gone with any of the others sitting it out, but especially Poults who I felt had to play all 5 sessions.

Does Olly feel it's best if he gives Westy another chance straight away, like when a rider falls off a horse?
Does he get on particularly well with Colsearts?

Has to be a reason.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Ian's just made a great putt....one that shows he's in the zone.

and yet, not playing?
		
Click to expand...

I can only assume the plan is to rest everyone at least once and this is Poulter's turn.


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I can only assume the plan is to rest everyone at least once and this is Poulter's turn.
		
Click to expand...


I HOPE u are RIGHT........cos NO LOGIC to dropping Poulter playing Lee


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			Baffled by the Westwood decision. I would have gone with any of the others sitting it out, but especially Poults who I felt had to play all 5 sessions.

Does Olly feel it's best if he gives Westy another chance straight away, like when a rider falls off a horse?
Does he get on particularly well with Colsearts?

Has to be a reason.

Click to expand...

Westwood = tee to green. Colsaerts = bomber.

I personally would have gone with Donald and Colsaerts and stuck with Poulter Rose.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I can only assume the plan is to rest everyone at least once and this is Poulter's turn.
		
Click to expand...

Could be. Can't think of any other reason.


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

NO 1st tee nerves for Lawrie........nice


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

top job Poults and Rose.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Will share my bet now...

At 2-1 down with Poulter and Rose 3 up, I got odds of 3/1 for 2-2 after the Foursomes. Â£60 on, easy money.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Wondering how the second shots in match 5 went?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 28, 2012)

This is the first RC that I can remember when the standard of the golf is worse than a normal tour event. Usually the players raise their game, but this time?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			This is the first RC that I can remember when the standard of the golf is worse than a normal tour event. Usually the players raise their game, but this time?
		
Click to expand...

I disagree - there has been some great golf played. Just a few of them not quite on their game yet.


----------



## Deadlydan (Sep 28, 2012)

Blooming heck that guy Bradley can putt!


----------



## Deadlydan (Sep 28, 2012)

moogie said:



			I HOPE u are RIGHT........cos NO LOGIC to dropping Poulter playing Lee
		
Click to expand...

Same idea putting tiger back out, a chance to play himself into it


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

The Sky advertising pays for the golf. 
But why waste coverage time showing lingering shots of the he outside of clubhouse before and after most ad breaks?


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

Deadlydan said:



			Same idea putting tiger back out, a chance to play himself into it
		
Click to expand...


Oh yeah......Great idea,  rest Poulters Hot putter.......and hope Lees sideways hitting and jabby putting stroke improve,  right,  I see now


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			This is the first RC that I can remember when the standard of the golf is worse than a normal tour event. Usually the players raise their game, but this time?
		
Click to expand...

I'm tending to agree. Maybe a case of the course being so easy that players are being wild?


----------



## Deadlydan (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad to help moogie!
It'll come down to the twelve on offer on Sunday.
Monty's comments are irritating,wish he'd shut up


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			The Sky advertising pays for the golf. 
But why waste coverage time showing lingering shots of the he outside of clubhouse before and after most ad breaks?
		
Click to expand...

And now a long and pointless Blues section...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			And now a long and pointless Blues section...
		
Click to expand...

Yip the coverage is poor!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't understand..... They've swapped match 3 and 4 to give Justin Rose a bit of time but that means Tiger and Stricker get less of a break?


----------



## User 105 (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't understand..... They've swapped match 3 and 4 to give Justin Rose a bit of time but that means Tiger and Stricker get less of a break?
		
Click to expand...

Not seeing a downside here


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Wwtd?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			The Sky advertising pays for the golf.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, so that means my subscription will be free then.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keegan Bradley just drove it into a greenside bunker on the 412yd par 4 3rd.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

Gahd! 
If Europe don't improve, I'll be doing the garden tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2012)

Surely this can't last.  They can't keep this up. Can they?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			Surely this can't last.  They can't keep this up. Can they?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows - they are on fire at the moment!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 28, 2012)

we're getting a proper schooling here. Might need more beer at this rate.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			we're getting a proper schooling here. Might need more beer at this rate.
		
Click to expand...

When they saw Poults, Donald and Sergio dropped it must have given them a boost


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sure I just heard "Yabba Dabba Do" on Dustin Johnsons tee shot. That's a new one on me.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm watching online - I've never seen so many ads in my life.....

every time a putt is holed - ad break.

Doing my head in.:rant:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Deadlydan said:



			Blooming heck that guy Bradley can putt!
		
Click to expand...

If I was a golf ball, and Bradley looked at me like that, I'd go in the hole every single time; that's one scary stare


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If I was a golf ball, and Bradley looked at me like that, I'd go in the hole every single time; that's one scary stare
		
Click to expand...

Ooh - three putts from Bradders!


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

WOW...........Keegan 3 Putts........!!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I'm watching online - I've never seen so many ads in my life.....

every time a putt is holed - ad break.

Doing my head in.:rant:
		
Click to expand...

It's perfect for add breaks, not many on the course, easy to show everything recorded shortly after it happens. It's an advertisers dream


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking at the scoreboard reminds me why I don't like red


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 28, 2012)

We are getting a spanking this afternoon &#128542;


----------



## Sybez (Sep 28, 2012)

Plenty of holes to go.... Tiger will blow up. Colsearts is smashing it a mile... Watson and Bradley are looking dangerous....

If we get out of this 5-3 then we've done ok.


----------



## The_ACE (Sep 28, 2012)

Forget about colsaerts driving his putter is on fire


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 28, 2012)

Big test of character for the European boys now. Need some of Seve's fighting spirit.


----------



## Sybez (Sep 28, 2012)

Bloody hell! Bradley takes forever to settle on what shot to hit!

Loving Butch's commentary for both teams.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

The_ACE said:



			Forget about colsaerts driving his putter is on fire
		
Click to expand...

It has to be as his back will be killing him carrying the Europeans passenger!


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 28, 2012)

Watson / Simpson are given Lawrie / Hanson a lesson just now. Great golf to watch.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Watson / Simpson are given Lawrie / Hanson a lesson just now. Great golf to watch.
		
Click to expand...


That's not a lesson that's a get your willie out and hose all over them!


----------



## Sybez (Sep 28, 2012)

Is Tiger limping? Or just got his yankee swagger on....


----------



## BeachGolfer (Sep 28, 2012)

Hanson & Lawrie heading for a dog license. Woof!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 28, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			Hanson & Lawrie heading for a dog license. Woof!!
		
Click to expand...

I feel for them, I was on the end of a 7&6 mullering earlier on this year and it was the worst few days ever. 

I couldn't stop thinking about how rubbish I was.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I feel for them, I was on the end of a 7&6 mullering earlier on this year and it was the worst few days ever. 

I couldn't stop thinking about how rubbish I was.
		
Click to expand...


Its character building!


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			Hanson & Lawrie heading for a dog license. Woof!!
		
Click to expand...


CANT really do much against golf like their up against,  those 2 yanks are on fire,  knocking flags out and putting for fun
Great Golf


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Its character building!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I was close to suicide!


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 28, 2012)

2-2 me reckons for the afternoon matches, have faith all ye doubters


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			2-2 me reckons for the afternoon matches, have faith all ye doubters 

Click to expand...

I'd bite your hand off for that right now!


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			Hanson & Lawrie heading for a dog license. Woof!!
		
Click to expand...

for pros to be geting a beating like that in fourball is disgraceful .. ok they out in 29 .. 7 birdies .. surely between them they should manage a few birdies ..


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been trying to keep faith in Westwood but he's not got a number against his name yet after 5 holes.

Another one who's dissapointed is G-Mac, I thought he was lucky to be playing with an on fire McIlroy this morning but this afternoon they're both a bit off, and on the end of another US birdie blitz.

Come on Europe, put your backs into it!


----------



## ash01 (Sep 28, 2012)

We are getting scalped. 

Yanks dropping putts like its going out of fashion.

Best to try and salvage something and get stuck into them tomorrow. 

Ash!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2012)

Monty has got a new word "momentum".

"momentum, momentum, momentum, momentum, momentum"


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2012)

There's a telling stat: US 21 birdies, Europe 7......


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

first thing monty has said that i agree with ... Lawrie , Hanson & rory level par on their own balls , Lee +1, 
they playing well but we are not performing .. 

Usa 21 birdies Europe 7 .. thats a small donkey whooping in any mans terms


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			for pros to be geting a beating like that in fourball is disgraceful .. ok they out in 29 .. 7 birdies .. surely between them they should manage a few birdies ..
		
Click to expand...

As I just put on the "In Lawrie we Trust" thread, level par through 9 as a better ball at this level is poor.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Crow said:



			Monty has got a new word "momentum".

"momentum, momentum, momentum, momentum, momentum"
		
Click to expand...

Monty is 110% correct.


FACT.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			As I just put on the "In Lawrie we Trust" thread, level par through 9 at this level is poor.
		
Click to expand...

Not as bad as Lee though!


----------



## Sybez (Sep 28, 2012)

The amount of wayward USA tee shots we should be putting more pressure on them... Their putts are dropping and ours aren't....


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

I think we will get   1 & half points... win the 3rd , halve the last


----------



## Sybez (Sep 28, 2012)

Shot GMAC!


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like Lee's form from last week has followed him to the RC so far.


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2012)

Sybez said:



			Shot GMAC!
		
Click to expand...

Knock a guy in your post and he responds!

(well, some guys do...)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Not as bad as Lee though!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I think we're universally agreed that he shouldn't be out there this afternoon


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Crow said:



			Knock a guy in your post and he responds!

(well, some guys do...)
		
Click to expand...

Gmac monitors the forum between shots....


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Yeah, but I think we're universally agreed that he shouldn't be out there this afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Yip, all bar Jose Maria!

(another missed putt as I type!)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Yip, all bar Jose Maria!

(another missed putt as I type!)
		
Click to expand...

Thank god for Colsaerts, he's been excellent


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

how did molanari play earlier , surely he cant have played worse than westwood , but gets benched


----------



## Luulox (Sep 28, 2012)

I always wondered what an ass whupping looked like! Surely they must put a foot wrong soon.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			how did molanari play earlier , surely he cant have played worse than westwood , but gets benched
		
Click to expand...

Not great but, yeah, better than Westwood. Holed some putts early on but then lost it a bit.


----------



## Sybez (Sep 28, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			how did molanari play earlier , surely he cant have played worse than westwood , but gets benched
		
Click to expand...

Resting for a double session tomorrow I should think!


----------



## paddyc (Sep 28, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			how did molanari play earlier , surely he cant have played worse than westwood , but gets benched
		
Click to expand...

He played better than Westwood for sure. What is Jose's thinking? Why is Lee playing again, worse player of the morning bar Woods.

Get Poulter our main man back in there.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 28, 2012)

cant get over the amount of background noise over there, course must be between a private air strip and a freeway!


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not great but, yeah, better than Westwood. Holed some putts early on but then lost it a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me but does Westwoods demenour even look negative ?? doesnt seem to be fight or battle in him , & he is one of the experienced guys ..


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			cant get over the amount of background noise over there, course must be between a private air strip and a freeway!
		
Click to expand...

It's under the Chicago O'Hare airport flightpath and next to a freeway


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2012)

I think we all had our doubts when the pairings for the afternoon were named but the reality is worse than anyone's worst nightmare.

Play up Europe!


----------



## paddyc (Sep 28, 2012)

We need to play the guys who are performing tomorrow( not that many I know)and we need to forget about giving all 12 a game just for the sake of it or this thing will be over tomorrow. If we do well in the morning we've got to stick with them for the afternoon fourballs.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

The long putter brigade are making some putts


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Its a complete and utter shoeing. If this was a boxing match it would have been stopped over an hour ago!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

Crow said:



			Knock a guy in your post and he responds!

(well, some guys do...)
		
Click to expand...

Please knock all the europeans!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

We need that point in the third match; lots depending on Westwood, errm I mean Colsaerts, now!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			cant get over the amount of background noise over there, course must be between a private air strip and a freeway!
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at it on Google Maps.
You're not far wrong!


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			Please knock all the europeans!
		
Click to expand...

Europe are cack!


(we're clutching at straws)


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Its a complete and utter shoeing. If this was a boxing match it would have been stopped over an hour ago!
		
Click to expand...

Almost a re run of the European session at Celtic Manor when they won 3.1/2 from 4 points


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

Aye its hard to watch

Mrs Browns Boys on BBC1 5mins......


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 28, 2012)

Watch it free on tinternet at :  http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=172588&part=sports


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

moogie said:



			Aye its hard to watch

Mrs Browns Boys on BBC1 5mins......

Click to expand...

Do you only play on sunny days aswell     ??


----------



## Iaing (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone know a good surgeon?
Cause the Europeans are going to need their tattered arses sewn up before tomorrow.


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Do you only play on sunny days aswell     ??
		
Click to expand...


Nope,  even in the rain
But this evening aint been fun.......theyve well and truly kicked our butts,  and its painful to watch,  theyve been so good and we havent turned up for 2nd session.......!!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Does anyone know a good surgeon?
Cause the Europeans are going to need their tattered arses sewn up before tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


Aye, he was in the same cottage as you at Machrihanish in March!



:rofl:


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Aye, he was in the same cottage as you at Machrihanish in March!



:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Paging doctor Ray


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 28, 2012)

That was some shot by Mickleson.

Tomorrows another day.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

Bradley will be the next kevin na if he keeps up the little pre shot twitches

go Colsearts..... putt for -7 on his own ball


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 28, 2012)

Colsaerts is a revelation. Please don't drop him tomorrow!


----------



## Iaing (Sep 28, 2012)

Colsaerts has been amazing, but must be knackered carrying all that weight.

Absolutely vital we take a point from this game.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Bradley will be the next kevin na if he keeps up the little pre shot twitches

go Colsearts..... putt for -7 on his own ball
		
Click to expand...

We can but hope...


----------



## The_ACE (Sep 28, 2012)

Drop Hanson, Westwood, kaymer and one other, can't afford carrying this deadwood just to give them game time. Leaving Donald, Garcia and poults out this afternoon was sucidal


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2012)

Hanson!

I can play that shot.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

Crow said:



			Hanson!

I can play that shot.
		
Click to expand...

Bet you can get some of those missed putts too...


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Lee, that was ****ing pathetic, a free ****ing roll at it for the hole from 8 feet and you leave it short!!!


Drop him fast, he is a complete chump!


----------



## Sybez (Sep 28, 2012)

If I was in Ole's shoes, I'd pick for tomorrow's opener....

McDowell and Colsaerts
Poulter and Rory
Rose and Lawie
Donald and Garcia


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd make space for Kaymer and Westwood as a pairing.  That will scare the yanks.....


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Lee, that was ****ing pathetic, a free ****ing roll at it for the hole from 8 feet and you leave it short!!!


Drop him fast, he is a complete chump!
		
Click to expand...

Can we drop him from the singles?
Anyone on here able to get to Chicago by Sunday to step in?


----------



## rickg (Sep 28, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			Can we drop him from the singles?
Anyone on here able to get to Chicago by Sunday to step in?
		
Click to expand...

G1BB0's got some recent form and he's not required for the PYB day.........dont know if he's been handed his passport back though....


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 28, 2012)

rickg said:



			G1BB0's got some recent form and he's not required for the PYB day.........dont know if he's been handed his passport back though....

Click to expand...

What about Copeland surely he could do a better job than Westward.......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Phil's word for the day is...... "Awesome"

Can't fault him though - that's what those two were!


----------



## richy (Sep 28, 2012)

When are the pairing s for tomorrow announced?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Soon, very soon!

Not soon enough!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Its gonna be a whitewash!


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2012)

Stricker in the drink, is that the door ajar?


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2012)

Tiger stiffs it, FFS


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2012)

Got to hand it to Tiger - nobody thought he should play this afternoon but has done really well. Great shot on 17.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 28, 2012)

sweet wee 8 iron fae tiger


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 28, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Stricker in the drink, is that the door ajar?
		
Click to expand...

Tiger stiffs it, can see why Love didn't drop him now


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2012)

Has big Lee stepped up with that? Please drop that putt ya big swine


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 28, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Tiger stiffs it, can see why Love didn't drop him now
		
Click to expand...


The Nugget has it covered, come on Lee just one hole out off 35 you can do it


----------



## richy (Sep 28, 2012)

Colsearts quality AGAIN!


----------



## rickg (Sep 28, 2012)

wow!!


----------



## The_ACE (Sep 28, 2012)

nicolas colsaerts on a one man mission. Get in there


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2012)

Colsaerts!, just when Westy was going to hole one........


----------



## bigslice (Sep 28, 2012)

quality


----------



## Sybez (Sep 28, 2012)

Suck that Woods! Colsaerts smashes another!


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2012)

Feckin yes man, get in there. Guaranteed half point.


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Be interesting to see who ollie drops tomorrow, we'll find out what kind of captain he really is.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

Cmon Westwood. 
Just turn up for one hole...


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Crow said:



			Colsaerts!, just when Westy was going to hole one........
		
Click to expand...

He could not hole even if it was the size of a skip........


----------



## thecraw (Sep 29, 2012)

You've got to love Lee's approach, world number 4 you know!


:blah:


----------



## Sybez (Sep 29, 2012)

Big moment here.... We need this point!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 29, 2012)

Woods will hole it, I have a bed feeling!

Cream always rises to the top!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Woods will hole it, I have a bed feeling!

Cream always rises to the top!
		
Click to expand...

He normally gets his hole:rofl:

But not this time:thup:


----------



## bigslice (Sep 29, 2012)

he missed it cos he uses a ping putter, lol


----------



## Sybez (Sep 29, 2012)

:cheershew!


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

A small bright light on a bad European session, well done big Nic, looks the part big time.


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

On another note is that Tiger zero points from 2 matches? :rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			On another note is that Tiger zero points from 2 matches? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, even Westwood has a better record than that:rofl:


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2012)

That interview on the green with Lee and Nicolas, some of the comments and unsaid things were almost as cutting as this forum!


----------



## upinsmoke (Sep 29, 2012)

Crow said:



			That interview on the green with Lee and Nicolas, some of the comments and unsaid things were almost as cutting as this forum!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah. He helped with....ummmmm....the looks?


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

upinsmoke said:



			Haha, yeah. He helped with....ummmmm....the looks?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

"Sometimes you just have to go with what's in your pants"

OK, Nicolas, whatever you say!!

:whoo:


----------



## upinsmoke (Sep 29, 2012)

But to be fair to Lee, I think the jockey comment was just acknowledging that he'd been carried for 18 holes. Poor show though.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 29, 2012)

You know what, we might still be in this tomorrow at this time. No way can the Americans back up, scramble and putt like that again.

Can they????


----------



## upinsmoke (Sep 29, 2012)

I really don't think they can. I think Woods will get better but the rest will fade a bit. The standard dropped a bit as they went on.

I still think we can win this. Poulter needs to get back in it quick.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 29, 2012)

The problem is, they dont have to play that well again. They won those 3 matches comfortably. They only need to play at 70% of todays play to contest each match. We REALLY need to up our game to compete..


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow that last match was absolutely gripping. Colsaerts was totally and utterly brilliant. Thought Tiger would make that last putt, it would have been so like him and the crowd would have gone nuts!

Great play by the Americans in the other matches. Their putting was sensational. 

Westwood in for the foursomes again . He *has *to dig deep and find some form. Would rather have given Lawrie or Hanson a go as they didn't really have a chance to get going in the 4 balls and are both steady players.

Can't wait for this afternoon.
PS - Couldn't believe the decision for Westwood to hit first at 15  . Even in my club second team we know you let the big hitter go for it first! Where were the VCs? Lucky it didn't cost us.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Sep 29, 2012)

On yesterdays performance,i'd put Westwood on the next flight back to Heathrow !!


----------



## CMAC (Sep 29, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			. Even in my club second team we know you let the big hitter go for it first! Where were the VCs? Lucky it didn't cost us.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, we always let the shorter guy ensure a ball safely in play first to allow the big hitter more confidence to go for it.

You mention the VC's, I've never seen any vc or captain rush onto a tee when he sees a wrong order or wrong club selection, don't think that's their job, it's more support and advice if asked IMO, funnily enough SWMBO asked also why they are not all over the players like footy managers are?


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 29, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Interesting, we always let the shorter guy ensure a ball safely in play first to allow the big hitter more confidence to go for it.

?
		
Click to expand...

Same here , get a ball in play & let the big hitter open his shoulders then...maybe the pro's think they aint gona miss


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2012)

Anything can happen today. Either side could brush the other in the first session. If they do us, we are done. but if we do them ...

Colsaerts was phenomenal, but it might be a lot to expect him to keep that up today. Likewise Westie could start to get his eye in (ducks as pigs fly past), and Woods will have time to speak to his agent, golf psychologist and work on his swing with Foley, and could come out hitting his little controlled fade or hitting it out of the county sideways. Who knows. 

I am not surprised that DL3 dropped him, but I am equally not surprised the dropping was for the less TV-friendly morning session. He won't drop him for peak time viewing.

I think we will see Rory and GMac do better this morning. That loss yesterday must have burned them up.


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

People forget we were 3 points clear last time gong into the singles and the Americans charged back at us, it can swing in a heartbeat but we need 2 good sessions today.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 29, 2012)

its a given the USA are stronger in the singles, this is a key day today, Europe must catch up and be no worse than level by the end of the day, fingers crossed


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			its a given the USA are stronger in the singles, this is a key day today, Europe must catch up and be no worse than level by the end of the day, fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

They generally always are but only because we let them, if we are behind or level we have to go for it and no reason why our top men can't deliver


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Europe can't afford to go further behind today. Ideally we need to win the day to even things up or even nudge ahead.

Which makes it more astounding that Westwood is playing again! Olly seems to be picking on reputation rather than form (other than Colsaerts who he simply could not leave out). Mickleson and Bradley probably couldn't believe their luck when they saw that match.

At least today WW has been paired with a good putter so maybe there's a chance they can do something. Surely Bradley needs to dip after all the adrenalin he was riding yesterday?

I've got my fingers crossed but USA are big favourites for that match at least.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			its a given the USA are stronger in the singles, this is a key day today, Europe must catch up and be no worse than level by the end of the day, fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

On average, I agree. However Europe won the singles at Oakland Hills so no reason they couldn't do so again.


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Sep 29, 2012)

At least Westwood is getting points, unlike some others! Westwood will prove you all wrong!


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

Bobmysterkaymer said:



			At least Westwood is getting points, unlike some others! Westwood will prove you all wrong!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so but I'm seeing no evidence yet.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

AND HERE WE GO AGAIN!

Might get my group to chant tomorrow when I tee off during the monthly Stableford.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Rose puts one stiff from the bunker to give a great birdie chance to Poulter.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 29, 2012)

Fantastic first shot by Rose out of the f/w bunker to within a few feet of the hole!  Good starting performance by Poults too!  Bring it on!


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Go Poults...........Montys words MOMENTUM........:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Think Poulter enjoyed that.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Right! Come on Westwood - silence your critics!

:thup: :whoo:


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

That Bradley lad hits a good driver...


----------



## CMAC (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm loving that NOISE that Poulter and Bubba created on the first during their drives- great fun.

Lets see someone moan about hearing a camera click now


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Mickelson and Bradley start well...


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW Keegan misses......he IS Human


----------



## Sharktooth (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone got details of a free live stream? Can't get skysports here...


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Westwood's back.

 That wasn't Keegan who missed moogie, it was Webb Simpson.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

LEE............Do the decent thing.............DROP yourself


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Westwood's back.

 That wasn't Keegan who missed moogie, it was Webb Simpson.
		
Click to expand...



Ha,  thats cos HID just walked in,  took me eye off the ball.......Ive just seen what SHE has spent....


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 29, 2012)

I see Westwood has picked up from where he left off yesterday. I admire his perseverance though


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			LEE............Do the decent thing.............DROP yourself
		
Click to expand...

1 great shot, 1 bad shot. I'm still giving him a chance.... stay calm.... he can do it.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			1 great shot, 1 bad shot. I'm still giving him a chance.... stay calm.... he can do it.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe......??........but he gotta find something soon


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2012)

I think we are going to have to settle for 3-1 this session!


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Ethan said:



			I think we are going to have to settle for 3-1 this session!
		
Click to expand...


3-1 up or down......??


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 29, 2012)

Loved Monty in the studio - if your watching at home or in the golf club - cheer them on

the planes in the sky is an awesome touch aswell. I wonder whose idea that was?

Donald hasnt played great either folks, its going to be a cat and mouse day me thinks!


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			the planes in the sky is an awesome touch aswell. I wonder whose idea that was?
		
Click to expand...


The smoke in the sky.........Anybody SEEN Tiger...........Great Banter......


----------



## Mary (Sep 29, 2012)

The planes are from Paddy Power.


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 29, 2012)

I know it is early days yet, but that's not the start the Europeans needed. Does nothing to quiet crowd or slow the American momentum (Monty buzzword of weekend!).


----------



## seochris (Sep 29, 2012)

We were always going to be up against it playing the one dimensional target golf the Americans are so good at.  We need some wind!


----------



## adiemel (Sep 29, 2012)

mmmmm definately not a good start to the day, but we must believe.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Breaking News............Westwood holes a putt...........:clap:


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 29, 2012)

Good putt and sorely needed. Hopefully that perks him up a bit.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			Breaking News............Westwood holes a putt...........:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Just saw that, had to rewind it to make sure I wasn't seeing things


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh dear oh dear, Poulter


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

All of a sudden the yanks are missing a few putts, time to take adavantage


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Thing is when the yanks make a mistake we don't capitalise. Really under performing here. 

C'MON OLLIE GET A GRIP OF YOUR PLAYERS!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

Agreed, Europe just not playing well enough


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

We just won a hole!!!!!! Garcia and Colsaerts - still 1 down though


----------



## adiemel (Sep 29, 2012)

we need insperation from some where


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

There's something wrong with the setup of a golf course when the commentator says you can be better off in the rough because you can get a bad lie in the fairway


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Pretty depressing viewing for European supporters. Not at the races.


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

All the matches are in our grasp still (except Donald and Westwoods) we just need to make a few putts and put a bit of pressure on the Americans because up to now we haven't


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 29, 2012)

the thing is all matches arent even halfway through, who knows. the only one that maybe gone already is the 2 L's Lee & Luke but they are both immense talents so if it clicks...

ok maybe not but we all live in hope


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

This is like watching a horror film, total gash and has to be the worst performing European team I have ever seen, Westwood is still pants and I hope he ain't playing this afternoon.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			This is like watching a horror film, total gash and has to be the worst performing European team I have ever seen, Westwood is still pants and I hope he ain't playing this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...



Couldnt AGREE more
Except to add ...... the Yanks are playing well and Putting GREAT
But we are,  as Bomber states,  playing ''TOTAL GASH''


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 29, 2012)

Westwood has to be benched this afternoon, gods have mercy if he ain't


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 29, 2012)

My TV screen seems to have gone a bit funny as there's some blue on it when they show the scores.  I best ring Radio Rentals to get a new one.


----------



## adiemel (Sep 29, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			My TV screen seems to have gone a bit funny as there's some blue on it when they show the scores.  I best ring Radio Rentals to get a new one.
		
Click to expand...

lol like it


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

McIlroy's actually playing pretty well, in fairness. Has narrowly missed a couple of long putts and has set up decent birdie putts for Gmac. Just a pity he hasn't cashed in.... yet (I hope).

Poulter and Rose battling away - we need that point!

Westwood and Donald blitzed. Playing almost OK but not great whereas their opponents are right on it.


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Poulter proving why he shouldn't of been left out yesterday afternoon


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

Mickleson and Bradley have got their ball on a string


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Mickleson and Bradley have got their ball on a string
		
Click to expand...



They also have westwoods Balls in Keegans back pocket........


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

Donald and Westwood dong he haw together, very disappointing. I can't believe their combined score is so poor in this match.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			They also have westwoods Balls in Keegans back pocket........

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

Wtf was that from Poulter


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

Ian Poulter, hang your head in shame. Absolutely appalling shot


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Wtf was that from Poulter
		
Click to expand...

Madness! Sells the jerseys!


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Golden Opportunity...........Blew it...........


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Wtf was that from Poulter
		
Click to expand...

Somebody must've just told him the Arsenal result ...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 29, 2012)

Must buy Broadband from Bruce Willis, must buy broadband from Bruce Willis.



Blimey, this advertising thing works.......


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

:ears:  Nice Shot simpson


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Poulter - makes amends! Great competitor!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

All is forgiven, Poults.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Poults saves himself  :clap:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Somebody must've just told him the Arsenal result ...
		
Click to expand...

Great putt though


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

Wtf was that Poulter  2 up


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 29, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Great putt though
		
Click to expand...

It was...

One thing you'll always get from IJP is committment in bucket loads...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Great shot from Donald - what Poults should have done.

Now, lets hope Westwood doesn't putt off the green from there.....


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Phil wow.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

ffs rose


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Mickelson - too good!

:thup:


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

well done lee


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

A humping for Westwood and Donald. Unbelievable, or is it?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Gash putt from Westwood - leaves Donald too much to do. Another meek capitulation.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			A humping for Westwood and Donald. Unbelievable, or is it?
		
Click to expand...

That match was a gimmie for USA from the moment it was drawn.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 29, 2012)

Westwood's putting has been an embarrassment.

I'm a poor putter and would be disappointed with some of the feeble efforts he's come up with


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			That match was a gimmie for USA from the moment it was drawn.
		
Click to expand...

Westwood has taken some stick and rightly so but Donald has been pretty poor too.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Gimme 6 Poulters and 6 Colsaerts...........then we gota chance


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Both Westwood and Donald need to sit out this afternoon. Their heads won't be in the right place after having their pants royally pulled down there


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Starting to turn the screw maybe???


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			Both Westwood and Donald need to sit out this afternoon. Their heads won't be in the right place after having their pants royally pulled down there
		
Click to expand...



They werent just ''pulled down''
They were also Bent Over
and...............well u know the rest...........


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

Simpson hits another stinker, looks like he's feeling it. Come on lads lets turn the screw further.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			Both Westwood and Donald need to sit out this afternoon. Their heads won't be in the right place after having their pants royally pulled down there
		
Click to expand...

Donald will play, Westwood will be rested.


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			They werent just ''pulled down''
They were also Bent Over
and...............well u know the rest...........

Click to expand...

Split in half?


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Memo to Ollie

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

Drop Lee westwood
Or if his names announced again,  I may hav to leave the house,  bash the life out of some range balls,  in frustration,  and thus give HID the remote control for an hour,  which I DO NOT WANT TO DO

Regards,
moogie


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Donald will play, Westwood will be rested.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer the term DROPPED


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			ffs rose
		
Click to expand...




Brilliant,having a moan about someone whos winning.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			I prefer the term DROPPED
		
Click to expand...


Or SACKED.......??


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			I prefer the term DROPPED
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but if Olly was going to "drop" him he wouldn't have played this morning. He's played every session so far so will be "rested".


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Brilliant,having a moan about someone whos winning.
		
Click to expand...




That was THEN.........keep up  ffs


----------



## WeekendHacker (Sep 29, 2012)

Can't believe how bad Westwood and Woods r playin. It's car crash stuff at times


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

WeekendHacker said:



			Can't believe how bad Westwood and Woods r playin. It's car crash stuff at times
		
Click to expand...

Woods isn't playing?


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Woods isn't playing?
		
Click to expand...



Afternoon Boozing........theres a lot to be said


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Rumour has it Donald is rested for the afternoon


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			Rumour has it Donald is rested for the afternoon
		
Click to expand...




U inside the Ropes mate............??


----------



## JPH (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			Rumour has it Donald is rested for the afternoon
		
Click to expand...

They just suggested that might be the case on the radio


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 29, 2012)

Why is pretty much every shot by an American finding the greens then finding the hole, but the exact opposite for Europe?!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Bucket92 said:



			Why is pretty much every shot by an American finding the greens then finding the hole, but the exact opposite for Europe?!
		
Click to expand...


Because they are Gash.......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Interesting that even Rose and Poulter, who are ahead, are playing.... well..... gash. But at least they are competing and grinding it out.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Interesting that even Rose and Poulter, who are ahead, are playing.... well..... gash. But at least they are competing and grinding it out.
		
Click to expand...

Yep your right the full team are gash but they are all feeding off Westwood, dare I say it but as much as Faldo made an arse of his captaincy Olly is making him look good.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Poulter...........YOU  DA  MAN........


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Tiger out warming up - no surprise he's playing this afternoon!


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			U inside the Ropes mate............??
		
Click to expand...

Told you


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			Poulter...........YOU  DA  MAN........
		
Click to expand...


Yep once again he is holding the torch for Europe, well done that man.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			Told you 

Click to expand...


??????

Still NO announcement yet


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 29, 2012)

Zach Johnson duffing a chip, love it!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

Did Zach Johnson really just duff that chip?


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Mcilroy and McDowell are yet to make a birdie??

Surely they need to be split up or rested


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			Mcilroy and McDowell are yet to make a birdie??

Surely they need to be split up or rested
		
Click to expand...

From what I've seen Rory looks to be playing OK. I'd play him again but rest Gmac.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

If they lose the 18th here...


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 29, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			If they lose the 18th here... 

Click to expand...

If...?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Webb Simpson... putt to win the Ryder Cup!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Webb Simpson... putt to win the Ryder Cup!
		
Click to expand...

Phew!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			Told you 

Click to expand...

Donald plays


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

Have they always started the afternoon session while the morning session is still going on?

I'm sure in earlier years, there has been a break between the 2 sessions


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Donald plays
		
Click to expand...

And Westwood doesn't! Hurrah!

(As I predicted, I do believe)


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

I was wrong. Sorry


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 29, 2012)

richy said:



			I was wrong. Sorry
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes Sergio!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh YES Sergio!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow......Sergio!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Colsaerts, terrible. Way to chuck it away.


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

Sergio to hole this


----------



## RGDave (Sep 29, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Colsaerts, terrible. Way to chuck it away.
		
Click to expand...

Horror...


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

I feel positive about the pairings for the fourballs. 

COME ON EUROPE!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Hit the green. Please just hit the damn green!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Super tee shot from GMac.


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 29, 2012)

Graeme McDowell - balls of diamond.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 29, 2012)

Half a chance..


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Gutted.


----------



## RGDave (Sep 29, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh....that was close...


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 29, 2012)

This hole NEEDS to be won.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2012)

Eeh Gmac, I'd fancy myself to hit the green from 130. :/


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

G-mac has been pretty bad. Not Westwood bad but still bad


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Sep 29, 2012)

Can't believe furyk got it closer than GMAc out of a bunker 50yards back!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 29, 2012)

Bobmysterkaymer said:



			Can't believe furyk got it closer than GMAc out of a bunker 50yards back!
		
Click to expand...

Shame. I suspect that's that...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

8-4

Need to win at least 3 of the fourballs I think. Not much chance of that!


----------



## TheJezster (Sep 29, 2012)

Hes about to tee off!!! Whats with the ad break???


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			8-4

Need to win at least 3 of the fourballs I think. Not much chance of that!
		
Click to expand...

Have a little faith, come on Europe:whoo:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 29, 2012)

Of course it may all change, but Olly doesn't seem to be setting the world alight with his captaincy, where as Davis seems to be making a lot of correct calls.  Seems to be a bit too much reliance on the ghost of Seve and past reputations, and not enough Europeans proving why they are in the top 20. 

Perhaps Europe are the new USA as USA look hungry for the win and are playing as a team (apart from Woods but that mostly goes without saying, I'm not sure why he bothers as he never looks like he's enjoying it and his record is nothing to write home about based on his talent), where as Europe seem less bothered.   I'm sure they are hurting inside, but time to man up.


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Why has Hanson not featured today. I'd rather he played than Westwood earlier after yesterday's performance


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Sep 29, 2012)

Lawrie......I can putt better! You can't give them away!


----------



## richy (Sep 29, 2012)

Interesting the reason behind splitting up rose and poulter


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

What is all the BS they're talking about lies on the fairway? Tiger hits it through the back and it's all about him not being the player he was; Poulter does it and it's all about problems hitting off the fairway? Eh?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

Ho hum.
What time is Downton Abbey on?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			Ho hum.
What time is Downton Abbey on?
		
Click to expand...

Doh... this has been going on so long, I thought it was Sunday.
Of course, by this time Sunday it will all be over.


----------



## Lump (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm taking a huge disliking to webb simpson and that bleeding long putter.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 29, 2012)

Davis Love has shed some light on his decision to play Tiger woods in 3 out of the 4 sessions. â€˜_Itâ€™s pretty simple, I need to make it into a contestâ€™,_ said the US captain, whilst looking very relaxed smoking a big fat stogie with his feet up.

_â€˜It became pretty obvious straight away that if there was some water then the Europeans would find it, they are struggling to hit the greens from anything over 100 yards and they couldnâ€™t buy a put to save their lives. It was actually pressure from the TV networks as they want to ensure the contest goes into 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] day.  They have plenty of adverts they need to show as most golf punters are confused over which betting firm to use, so they need to be told every 10 minutes.â€™_

When asked if he thought the Europeans were using the same tactic by picking Westwood, Love replied that it may well be the case as thereâ€™s no other sane explanation.  In fact he hinted that he had already agreed with Olly that Westwood and Woods would face each other in the singles and would play stableford.  With any score over 10 points more than likely to be victorious.

Whilst entertaining 2 playboy bunnies in his golf cart as he had nothing else very taxing to do today, Love also mentioned other tactics he was thinking of employing to make the contest more of a sporting contest and less of a royal buggering of the European team.  One suggestion was to get the crowd to make as much noise as possible on the first tee whilst one of the best US players was teeing off.  But that didnâ€™t help.  So then Love suggested playing George Bush Senior instead of Keegan Bradley, until it was pointed out that Bush Senior still plays off 13, and would therefore  most likely get at least half a point if he came up against Martin Kaymer in the singles.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 29, 2012)

Lump said:



			I'm taking a huge disliking to webb simpson and that bleeding long putter.
		
Click to expand...

Not as big as my dislike for Westwoods golf over the past two days!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 29, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			Davis Love has shed some light on his decision to play Tiger woods in 3 out of the 4 sessions. â€˜_Itâ€™s pretty simple, I need to make it into a contestâ€™,_ said the US captain, whilst looking very relaxed smoking a big fat stogie with his feet up.

_â€˜It became pretty obvious straight away that if there was some water then the Europeans would find it, they are struggling to hit the greens from anything over 100 yards and they couldnâ€™t buy a put to save their lives. It was actually pressure from the TV networks as they want to ensure the contest goes into 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] day.  They have plenty of adverts they need to show as most golf punters are confused over which betting firm to use, so they need to be told every 10 minutes.â€™_

When asked if he thought the Europeans were using the same tactic by picking Westwood, Love replied that it may well be the case as thereâ€™s no other sane explanation.  In fact he hinted that he had already agreed with Olly that Westwood and Woods would face each other in the singles and would play stableford.  With any score over 10 points more than likely to be victorious.

Whilst entertaining 2 playboy bunnies in his golf cart as he had nothing else very taxing to do today, Love also mentioned other tactics he was thinking of employing to make the contest more of a sporting contest and less of a royal buggering of the European team.  One suggestion was to get the crowd to make as much noise as possible on the first tee whilst one of the best US players was teeing off.  But that didnâ€™t help.  So then Love suggested playing George Bush Senior instead of Keegan Bradley, until it was pointed out that Bush Senior still plays off 13, and would therefore  most likely get at least half a point if he came up against Martin Kaymer in the singles.
		
Click to expand...

Very good.


----------



## Jon321 (Sep 29, 2012)

This is painfully slow play in the Donald/Garcia vs woods/Stricker match. Monty has been spot on with his views on it.


----------



## adiemel (Sep 29, 2012)

have loved montys comments over both days so far. some very honest comments.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 29, 2012)

Losing par 5's to birdie in a fourball game at their level is ridiculous. It seems to happen almost every one when they are pretty much reachable in 2.


----------



## deepblue12 (Sep 29, 2012)

This reminds me of when the England football team play, belly up when the going gets tough!!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

Belly putter up more like!


----------



## adiemel (Sep 29, 2012)

be interesting to see what happens to all the americians if they change the rules about the belly putters. some one like simpson used it all the while. they were saying alot of americian college players using them regularly


----------



## Sybez (Sep 29, 2012)

Luuuuuuuke starting to make things happen.....


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope those in Team Europe who are not playing this session are spending the afternoon on the putting green


----------



## Lump (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sorry and probably not the first to think this, but the end is nigh. The Ryder cup will not be coming home.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 29, 2012)

It would appear that Lawrie is having a touch of the Westwoods....


----------



## Sybez (Sep 29, 2012)

Another 360 lip out sums up Europe's luck on the greens!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

JT77 said:



			It would appear that Lawrie is having a touch of the Westwoods....
		
Click to expand...

Hardly!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 29, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Losing par 5's to birdie in a fourball game at their level is ridiculous. It seems to happen almost every one when they are pretty much reachable in 2.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It's FOURBALL f.g.s....


----------



## JT77 (Sep 29, 2012)

Rose and molinari losing another par 5 to lose the match, bad times


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 29, 2012)

Another crushing defeat for Europe. Its all over, last one out switch off the lights.


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a pity USA can't get to 14 1/2 points today, save me tuning in tomorrow.

Apologies to any god botherers but having a huddle on the green with your caddies and WAGs for a little prayer is just,,,, well words fail me.


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2012)

Bitter? me?


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2012)

How can the Americans talk about havng an adrenalin rush?  It's been a stroll in the park!


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2012)

Spun out again for Colsaerts! 
Have the Yanks put clingfilm on the holes?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 29, 2012)

Why are we still leaving putts short that are crucial. Everyone knows, never up, never in!!!!!!


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 29, 2012)

He hasn't done anything in his match really, but what a 3 iron by woods for that hole.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

Montgomerie has moved from hopeful to completely deluded


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2012)

We are doomed i say, doomed!


----------



## Iaing (Sep 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Why are we still leaving putts short that are crucial. Everyone knows, never up, never in!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

At their standard, they should be shot for leaving it short!


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2012)

I think where it all went wrong for Europe was in the shirt colour selection, yesterday's lime greenish was bad but today's choice is icky.
How can players be expected to perform at their best wearing these colours?

The Americans look like golfers.


----------



## Sybez (Sep 29, 2012)

We need to get some of the euro fans at Medinah to sabotage the Yankee hotel tonight to have any hope tomoz.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a sad day for golf and I honestly think that the European team thought they just had to show up, well git it up you I say you have be a total embarrassment. USA.....USA......USA


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 29, 2012)

Sybez said:



			We need to get some of the euro fans at Medinah to sabotage the Yankee hotel tonight to have any hope tomoz.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you are thinking of locking them in their room I'm not sure this would work.  And even then Kaymer would still only get a half.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 29, 2012)

Unless there is the mother of all comebacks then I'm not sure history will look favourably on Olly's captaincy.  How he's managed to get so little out of such a talented bunch of players.  As someone has already mentioned, he must be a shoe in for the next England football manager.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			Unless there is the mother of all comebacks then I'm not sure history will look favourably on Olly's captaincy.  How he's managed to get so little out of such a talented bunch of players.  As someone has already mentioned, he must be a shoe in for the next England football manager.
		
Click to expand...


Yep he has been as much as a flop as that Nugget Faldo and to date he was the worst Captain ever just behind that Fud Mark James:rant:


----------



## beck9965 (Sep 29, 2012)

They have been outclassed by the American team especially putting, they should be ashamed.


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep he has been as much as a flop as that Nugget Faldo and to date he was the worst Captain ever just behind that Fud Mark James:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Harsh on Mark James, at least he was winning at some point and had a chance, he got unlucky. Faldo on the other hand...........


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Obviously struggling but the guys out there now are at least making a fight of it....


----------



## Val (Sep 29, 2012)

Could do with Garcia and Donald to go another hole up to get a bit of daylight between them. Hopefully Mcilroy and Poulter have wind in their sails, Lawrie and Colsaerts bth with birdie putts on 17 now to go ahead.

Come on


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Obviously struggling but the guys out there now are at least making a fight of it....
		
Click to expand...

Your right they have a chance, has anyone see Westwood or Gmac out there supporting the guys who are playing ?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

My regular playing partner pointed out that me constantly saying "good effort" to him was just another way of say "you missed" 
Commentators using that phrase a lot about Europeans


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

Westy said:



			But he's been so far right or left he been missing the short rough anyway 

Click to expand...




Bomber69 said:



			Your right they have a chance, has anyone see Westwood or Gmac out there supporting the guys who are playing ?
		
Click to expand...

They would be better off practising with a v easy


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			They would be better off practising with a v easy
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree they both need the practise as they have both been rather poor, sorry Westwood has actually been piss but they should have been out there supporting the team.


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Sep 29, 2012)

This yank crowd is just unbelievably disrespectful! 'Wheres seve now' one guy shouted! I blame the fact these muppets can't handle alcohol in any form! The guys an absolute knob!


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 29, 2012)

Westwood has been that bad I'd rather he stayed away in case what he has is infectious!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 29, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yes I agree they both need the practise as they have both been rather poor, sorry Westwood has actually been piss but they should have been out there supporting the team.
		
Click to expand...

He's likely to put the voodoo on their putting too


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 29, 2012)

It was always a long shot but I think Dustin Johnson just killed off the Euro challenge with that 2.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 29, 2012)

I think if you look at the amount of "footage" that the Americans have holed this weekend compared to Europe you will see a staggering difference. I would suggest they must be miles ahead in terms of "footage" holed.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2012)

Colsaerts deserves a birdie after that approach - v unlucky to be so far away.

Come on.....


----------



## pendodave (Sep 30, 2012)

luuuuuuuke!!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

pendodave said:



			luuuuuuuke!!!
		
Click to expand...

Doh! too slow, but I'll say it anyway,

Luuuuuuuke!!!


----------



## pendodave (Sep 30, 2012)

hope he gets the putt !!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Poulter's the man, no denying it!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

That celebration face from Poulter had me hiding behind the sofa.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 30, 2012)

Think I may be feeling a bit of manlove for Poults!   He had the look of Stuart Pearce after that fantastic putt on the 16th.


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 30, 2012)

Poulter is an absolute don!


----------



## upanddown (Sep 30, 2012)

What a putt !!!!


----------



## upanddown (Sep 30, 2012)

If we can hang on to these 2 points we need to load the top order tomorrow to have any chance


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

[



Crow said:



			That celebration face from Poulter had me hiding behind the sofa.
		
Click to expand...

God knows what he looks like when he's angry


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Need a Poulter putt and something from Sergio on 18


----------



## pendodave (Sep 30, 2012)

poulter. pure class (not a sentence that normally springs to mind...)


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 30, 2012)

Stricker misses YESSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## pendodave (Sep 30, 2012)

felt just a bit bad cheering strickers miss !!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2012)

About time an American putt lipped out!


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ian Poulter was born to make this putt


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Criminal McIlroy.


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2012)

Legendary Cup status awaits you Poults if you can knock this one in...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 30, 2012)

What a man!!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Unbelievble poulter!!!!


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2012)

Piece said:



			Legendary Cup status awaits you Poults if you can knock this one in...
		
Click to expand...

Arise Sir Ian!!


----------



## pendodave (Sep 30, 2012)

i don't believe it !!!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 30, 2012)

10 - 6, this is very do-able!  Poults is a LEGEND!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2012)

Crow said:



			Unbelievble poulter!!!!
		
Click to expand...




What a guy poulter.
Im have got a new hero,unbelievable heart.
Good luck tomorrow Europe


----------



## Neddy (Sep 30, 2012)

Very difficult but possible.

Europe would be out of it already without Poulter. Awesome.


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

I've started crying, and we're still 4 down.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 30, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			10 - 6, this is very do-able!  Poults is a LEGEND!
		
Click to expand...

Legend!!!!


----------



## r1965h (Sep 30, 2012)

Not Poulter's biggest fan, but he's got tremendous spirit, guts, big bo**ocks.

Gives us a slight chance tomorrow.


----------



## Sybez (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait till Poulters captain in 20 years time! Mega!

Can't wait for the singles now!

#teameurope


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 30, 2012)

Poulter, you absolute matchplay legend you..... Theres a few players who should have been forced onto their knees at the side of that green, just to watch you make that putt..... Then they would know just what the Ryder Cup means to us... Step aside Olazabal, let Poults make the speech tomorrow...


----------



## rickg (Sep 30, 2012)

Playing a semi final club match tomorrow away at Waterstock........I'm going to say "Poulter" to myself before every shot!...the man is a God!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

Absolute Legend


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a new found respect for Poulter...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2012)

Draws out for the singles.
Mcllroy vs keegan could be a classic
Poults Vs Webb
Luke vs Bubba.

Tiger out Last.
This tells me hes bottled it,or Love has.
They probably think it will be over and his result wont be needed.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Draws out for the singles.
Mcllroy vs keegan could be a classic
Poults Vs Webb
Luke vs Bubba.

Tiger out Last.
This tells me hes bottled it,or Love has.
They probably think it will be over and his result wont be needed.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the European order I'd say Olly is hoping we win the 1st 8 matches. Our last 4 of Hanson, Westwood, Kaymer and Molinari doesn't look to have many points in it on current form


----------



## JT77 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hansen could sneak something I think, kaymer is def being hidden away. It would be some achievement to pull this back.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 30, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Looking at the European order I'd say Olly is hoping we win the 1st 8 matches. Our last 4 of Hanson, Westwood, Kaymer and Molinari doesn't look to have many points in it on current form
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree, let's hope we make a real fight of it and it's not over in the first 5 matches.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 30, 2012)

At least we have not rolled over.

The USA team has played some great golf and up to now they have holes the crucial putts.
The course does suit thier play. 
I don't know of any OOB or lost ball yet!!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

The Americans have played the better golf, and I think DL3 has so far "out captained" Ollie.

As someone above said, the USA are like Europe now. They are passionate to win, well captained and feeding off each other with some great partnerships. With home advantage on top that is a tough one for Europe.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm surprised at DL3 putting Tiger and Stricker out last.
I would have put them out first to to let the useful members of the USA team have an extra 20 minutes in bed.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm just watching the Sky catchup on the end of last night's matches as I gave up and went to bed.

It's rubbish!
They spend yonks reviewing the early holes, then when they get to Poulter's last 5 holes, they jump all over the shop.
No graphics telling you who is putting, which hole, for win or half.
Dreadful
They've had 11 hours to edit this and haven't bothered at all.


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

Head says yanks, heart says Europe...... As Colsearts so eloquently put it "It's what's in the pants that counts" C'MON EUROPE !!!!!!


----------



## Mark_G (Sep 30, 2012)

As Mills Lane used to say "Lets get it on"


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 30, 2012)

big ask for Europe, but I've took 17/2 for an outright win worth a punt imo


----------



## Doh (Sep 30, 2012)

How the hell does the world the world No 1  turn up late. what is going on ????.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

This golf course is winding me up. Watson shouldn't be able to get away with hitting it so far offline off the tee. As Jack just said, letting the captain set the course up like this is wrong - plain wrong


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone notice that a few Euro putts are dropping.......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Anyone notice that a few Euro putts are dropping.......
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, this could get very exciting


----------



## paddyc (Sep 30, 2012)

FFS how can Rory get the time wrong and think he is in a different time zone and get to the course with a police escort just before his tee time.How can that possibly happen! Unbelievable


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

Some of the Yanks don't seem to have as much control over the ball today - Simpson excluded....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe the pressure of not having someone to back them up is getting to them?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

Even though he chipped on the first, Poults is struggling.
Needs to find it soon.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

paddyc said:



			FFS how can Rory get the time wrong and think he is in a different time zone and get to the course with a police escort just before his tee time.How can that possibly happen! Unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope Kaymer wakes up thinking it's 2010.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Joking aside,it reflects poorly on the Captain.

How he can let that happen is beyond me.


----------



## Basher (Sep 30, 2012)

The Yanks are missing too many putts!


----------



## Basher (Sep 30, 2012)

"This crowd, this crowd" "Let's hope, let's hope" 

For God's sake Monty, spit it out man! Like listening to a greasy finger marked CD.


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 30, 2012)

The Europe's need get fistpumping! Justin Rose needs to show some emotion!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

Bucket92 said:



			The Europe's need get fistpumping! Justin Rose needs to show some emotion!
		
Click to expand...

No he doesn't he needs to win


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

What a chip from Lawrie!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

Wonderful chip Lawrie....


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			big ask for Europe, but I've took 17/2 for an outright win worth a punt imo
		
Click to expand...

Better handing it to charity.


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 30, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			No he doesn't he needs to win
		
Click to expand...

And that


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

However this ends, I'd like to know where the European's have been the last two days. We've already seen more good shots today than we seen the last 2 days combined


----------



## adiemel (Sep 30, 2012)

what a shot rory


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 30, 2012)

This contest is far from over. Come on YOORUP!!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2012)

HID is shouting at the Yanks to miss!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

Monty has been going on about momentum all weekend, Europe finally have some


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Lots of blue on the leader board.

Early days but this is getting interesting.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 30, 2012)

Beginning to believe the impossible could happen...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 30, 2012)

Up in 5 down in 2 AS in two.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 30, 2012)

Simpson hits a shank :rofl:


----------



## 19thagain (Sep 30, 2012)

Wonderful to listen to Monty and BIG Jack speak sense in the midst of all the hyped rubbish.

Magic to watch this and yes ... where was all this skill in the last two days!!


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe poulter give them a few words before heading out, come on


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Like Sarah Stirk, I think this is doable...


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rose on fire! 2 great shots into the par 5!


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe .................... just maybe


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2012)

A long way to go, the pendulum is starting to swing the other way again right now!


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 30, 2012)

If only we had putted like this on Friday and Saturday !


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Interesting that Team USA are not wearing red shirts.
Shows how much they think of Tiger these days.
Previous years, the Sunday uniform always included a red shirt for him...


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Lawrie playing great stuff.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Molinari! you beauty!


----------



## Jon321 (Sep 30, 2012)

It actually hurts watching Bradley, so annoying.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2012)

lauries on fire, donalds wearing the trousers but he just wet them,, rory goin for glory  . molly oh golly 2up


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Massive half for Donald, stopped Bubba in his tracks.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Jon321 said:



			It actually hurts watching Bradley, so annoying.
		
Click to expand...

He does look like he's doing a Texas 2 step with all that forward and back nonsense


----------



## Iaing (Sep 30, 2012)

COME OOONNN!

We can do this!!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Jon321 said:



			It actually hurts watching Bradley, so annoying.
		
Click to expand...

I actually hate the man,never met him and highly unlikely too but utterly hate the fidgity knob.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 30, 2012)

I actually want them to ban belly putters just because he has got one!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			I actually want them to ban belly putters just because he has got one!!!!

Click to expand...

And then ram it up his erse.

 Watson getting a doing after whipping the crowd up and teeing off during the holloring.

Utter knob.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Pity Luke didn't finish it there. He's done a great job though, so important to get that first point early.

Poults getting going again, Come onnnnnn!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I actually hate the man,never met him and highly unlikely too but utterly hate the fidgity knob.
		
Click to expand...

+1 Can't believe how the guy gets to me but cannot bear to watch him. Rory simply has to beat him or I'll go pop!


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 30, 2012)

Still hoping.......


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Oo-er
Team wobble there!

There are a couple of Amercican women in the crowd who need gagging


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

Wheels starting to shake......not long before they come off me thinks


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Bubba... OMG!


----------



## Iaing (Sep 30, 2012)

Bugger.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			There are a couple of Amercican women in the crowd who need gagging
		
Click to expand...

Love it!! I'd love to go to The Ryder or Solheim Cups but think I would get arrested for gagging a yank supporter and/or Christina Kim!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			Bubba... OMG!
		
Click to expand...

it's OK, he got a bit excited on 17. Do you reckon he'll say a prayer when he gets beat ???


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

therod said:



			it's OK, he got a bit excited on 17. Do you reckon he'll say a prayer when he gets beat ???
		
Click to expand...

Where's your hooping now redneck.........best start praying.

Go Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkke!!!!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2012)

AmandaJR said:





North Mimms said:



			There are a couple of Amercican women in the crowd who need gagging[/QUOTE

Love it!! I'd love to go to The Ryder or Solheim Cups but think I would get arrested for gagging a yank supporter and/or Christina Kim!
		
Click to expand...

we could share a cell after I punched them in the botox!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

therod said:



			we could share a cell after I punched them in the botox!!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 30, 2012)

One of my old junior members is caddying for Franny against Wood in the last match.
Wonder if they will make history.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of my old junior members is caddying for Franny against Wood in the last match.
Wonder if they will make history.
		
Click to expand...

Chris?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Great bunker shot by Luke. Panic over, but where's all the blue gone!


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Love it!! I'd love to go to The Ryder or Solheim Cups but think I would get arrested for gagging a yank supporter and/or Christina Kim!
		
Click to expand...

hehe - have put my name down for volunteering at gleneagles - fingers crossed


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 30, 2012)

big put for Rory this!


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 30, 2012)

get in sergio!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Bradley just raked the ground behind the ball before the chip into the bunker...is that not a rules infringement???!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Playing with Westwood is affecting Kouchar's putting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

Heidi said:



			hehe - have put my name down for volunteering at gleneagles - fingers crossed 

Click to expand...

Me too so let's not confess our secret agenda!

Did the yanks nan's knit those red jumpers or what??!!


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Me too so let's not confess our secret agenda!

Did the yanks nan's knit those red jumpers or what??!!
		
Click to expand...

dunno petal - am a cheapskate and wont upgrade my sky for one weekend a year...am on 5 live...not the same...


----------



## RGDave (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you not found a stream Heidi?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 30, 2012)

I tuned in to see Euro get thrashes, I have to be up at 4am and on the road at 5 so just to see it over would have suited me.

Looks very tense ATM!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow this is gripping. What makes the RC so great. Thought this evening could be a bit of a damp squib but the European players really giving it a go.

Lawrie 5 UP!

Need points from Poults and Rory then the pressure will really be on the Americans.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Have you not found a stream Heidi?
		
Click to expand...

i tried my usual p2p and also VIPbox - but Norton wont let me download their thing - and i cant watch without a download

very frustrating!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2012)

spell check


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

i did 

my norton is evily good! doesnt let a thing in - or let me watch anything i shouldnt!

PC had a nasty virus so its now super secure...unfortunately

oh well...I was at my mates watching her sky til Looooooook won...


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

What a recovery shot from twitchy!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

The Trawlerman is humping the 11m dollar man!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 30, 2012)

google.....first row sports golf. 
that should work.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/144268/3/watch-pga-tour-:-39th-ryder-cup-2012---day-3-final.html


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Heidi said:



			i did 

my norton is evily good! doesnt let a thing in - or let me watch anything i shouldnt!

PC had a nasty virus so its now super secure...unfortunately

oh well...I was at my mates watching her sky til Looooooook won...

Click to expand...

You don't need to download anything on VIPbox, just get past all the pop-ups and you'll eventually see the screen, not all of the links work so keep trying until you find one that does.

So I'm told...


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2012)

Go Poults! What a matchplay golfer!


----------



## kid2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well done Mr. Lawrie....Delighted for the chap.....Seems a really nice man....Class act.


----------



## ADB (Sep 30, 2012)

Paul Lawrie - pure class


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

Crow said:



			You don't need to download anything on VIPbox, just get past all the pop-ups and you'll eventually see the screen, not all of the links work so keep trying until you find one that does.

So I'm told...
		
Click to expand...

i must have tried about 6 of the links yesterday 
i'll give it another go


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

Heidi said:



			i must have tried about 6 of the links yesterday 
i'll give it another go 

Click to expand...

nope! still on 5 live...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 30, 2012)

Heidi said:



			nope! still on 5 live...

Click to expand...

Im on 5 live too, laying in the dark trying to sleep but also trying not too


----------



## kid2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Heidi said:



			nope! still on 5 live...

Click to expand...


Try this one Heidi.
http://www.coolsport.tv/stream1.html


----------



## RGDave (Sep 30, 2012)

Poulter = RC Legend.


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

Sh1t-a-br1ck this could be tight!!


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 30, 2012)

Rose


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

Justin rose!!!!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 30, 2012)

Rose! 

w.t.h.


----------



## moogie (Sep 30, 2012)

upsidedown said:



			Rose
		
Click to expand...


WOW


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Believe, I can feel it happening.

Get in...............


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2012)

Phil Mick is being very sporting.....top bloke


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

kid2 said:



			Try this one Heidi.
http://www.coolsport.tv/stream1.html

Click to expand...

nope - its the livid thing that my norton doenst like

honestly - am close to fainting just listening to it

if i saw it - i would faint 

CMON!!!


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Phil Mick is being very sporting.....top bloke
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

That putt of Rose needed to hit the hole or is was going 8 feet past. Amazing!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 30, 2012)

Suddenly, not impossible....

??


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

It's squeaky bum time.
This is tense....


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 30, 2012)

Arise SIR IAN POULTER :thup:...


----------



## RGDave (Sep 30, 2012)

What has Phil done...


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 30, 2012)

this is awesome stuff. Won't be able to sleep after this - great prep for tomorrow!!


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Chomper McDowell not contributing this year, better get the finger out the next 3 holes


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

RGDave said:



			What has Phil done...
		
Click to expand...

Bottle gone, he'll hole this next shot though knowing him.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

I hate this saying but it's time OMG


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 30, 2012)

the next 4 are crucial.... come on guys :thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Come on Rose, I know your in here


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Get in there


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

It's going to come down to a Westy chip at the last.......


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It's going to come down to a Westy chip at the last.......

Click to expand...

As long as he doesn't need a putt


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Justin Rose I love you!!

Going to be down to  Kaymer, Westwood and Molinari. Up in all 3!!!!

Come on guys.


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It's going to come down to a Westy chip at the last.......

Click to expand...

Haha, hopefully he'll hit a lot of greens....unfortunately woods has killed the back 9 all week so I dont fancy molinari's chances!!!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 30, 2012)

Dodger said:



			It's going to come down to a Westy chip at the last.......

Click to expand...


Would be a perfect finish :thup:...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Mickleson is a class act.  Can't imagine Tiger reacting like that to a loss like that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh well done Kaymer...


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2012)

We need one of the other matches to close up to A/S I feel.

This is some of the most entertaining sport I have seen in years!


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Gmac, you ain't at the races pal.


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Whereditgo said:



			We need one of the other matches to close up to A/S I feel.

This is some of the most entertaining sport I have seen in years!
		
Click to expand...

Yip, but not Molinaris unfortunately


----------



## adiemel (Sep 30, 2012)

oh boy this is the first ryder cup i watched with interest. what a great advert for the game of golf. really need to go to bed got to be up at 4.30am for work. think i shall have to sky plus the rest of this


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Our lack of bite from 7 to 12 looks like biting our arses.

Some quality putters left to wrap it up for us too........


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

I think we will be lucky to gain 1 or 2 more points maximum


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

To be fair we've no right to expect to be in as good a position as we're in at the moment.
It could have been all over and done with an hour ago........


----------



## rickg (Sep 30, 2012)

adiemel said:



			oh boy this is the first ryder cup i watched with interest. what a great advert for the game of golf. really need to go to bed got to be up at 4.30am for work. think i shall have to sky plus the rest of this
		
Click to expand...

Man up!!!!!! you cant seriously sky plus the Ryder Cup.......


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

Well done Westwood. What a response to a bad first two days.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Even Kaymer and Westwood are holing them now.

This is on!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Some quality putters left to wrap it up for us too........

Click to expand...


come on westy !!!:thup:


----------



## Flarkey (Sep 30, 2012)

even if europe don't win, we've given a good run for their money. At one pont Saturday it looked like a whitewash was on the cards. 

C'mon Europe!!!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 30, 2012)

C'mon Sergio, VERY important win needed at the 18th.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2012)

For the 1st time today I'm actually starting to think we could pull this off


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Sergio seems to have a couple of bananas on his feet


----------



## muttleee (Sep 30, 2012)

Come on Sergio....if he can nick a point against Furyk, who knows what could happen?!


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Imurg said:



			To be fair we've no right to expect to be in as good a position as we're in at the moment.
It could have been all over and done with an hour ago........
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I thought I'd be watching the actual telly by now.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 30, 2012)

Whoop whoop. I just saw Greig, sorry I mean Lee pitch and putt. Well done Lee great up and down now finish it off.


:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Come on Sky, the tension is building, I do not want to see more sodding adverts for betting web sites......


----------



## Ethan (Sep 30, 2012)

Ewen Murray has just described Chicago as being in the north west of the US. Has it moved recently?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

Lordy life this is tense. Hope we don't rue the "anyone seen Tiger" in the skies!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

The Yanks seem to crumble if we can get them up the 18th


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Ewen Murray has just described Chicago as being in the north west of the US. Has it moved recently?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I am sure he said earlier that 13 years ago Justin Rose was a 9 year old watching the Ryder Cup at Brookline.  I must admit he looks good for a 22 year old now....


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

Is Furyk going to bottle it again? I'd almost given up up that match but it now looks like it could be crucial. Come on Sergio, we need the whole point.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

you little Italian beauty....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

you big German tosser......


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

if Sergio can win we could retain!!

huge hole.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 30, 2012)

Plenty of time to make a cup of tea before Furyk hits this put


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			you big German tosser......
		
Click to expand...

I concur. I think Woods is beatable but Kaymer is our weak link now


----------



## Iaing (Sep 30, 2012)

This is scary tense!
Who thought it would be this close.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Christ Fritz...


----------



## moogie (Sep 30, 2012)

Kaymer is GASH


----------



## SyR (Sep 30, 2012)

Only 2 more points needed!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm watching it in the States and the commentators over here are being surprisingly fair and neutral, I expected them to be really jingistic. Maybe they are worried..........


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Amazing by Westwood, knew he'd do it


----------



## thecraw (Sep 30, 2012)

Kuch your a prize 


What a sad man, poor show and poor sportsmanship!


Well played Lee.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 30, 2012)

Scheisse


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh my


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Sergio, ya dancer.

1 point and we are home and dry.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

OMG


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

sad finish for Furyk


----------



## timchump (Sep 30, 2012)

OMG its on now!


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

OMG indeedy - am very close to fainting now!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Where are you now Westwood bashers? He delivered when needed. Too close to call but its coming down to Woods


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Kuch your a prize


What a sad man, poor show and poor sportsmanship!


Well played Lee.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it's under instruction, Johnson didn't concede either when Colsaerts had 2 for a win from 4 or 5 feet


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

What an amazing day of golf, we might actually do this hahaha.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			What an amazing day of golf, we might actually do this hahaha.
		
Click to expand...

Not if Kaymer can help it.


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where are you now Westwood bashers? He delivered when needed. Too close to call but its coming down to Woods
		
Click to expand...

We're still here Homer, credit where it's due though


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Kuch your a prize 


What a sad man, poor show and poor sportsmanship!


Well played Lee.
		
Click to expand...

What happened?


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

The Kraut has me worried big time.....come on Hanson.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 30, 2012)

Did you hear the shout???

"What the hells going on"

Beats mashed potato :thup:


----------



## r1965h (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm going to bed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Kaymer - how did yo make the team? Total rubbish all week.


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Crow said:



			What happened?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't concede a tiddler


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it me or are the constant tributes to Seve are getting a bit sickly?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 30, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where are you now Westwood bashers? He delivered when needed. Too close to call but its coming down to Woods
		
Click to expand...


Care to read my post. It said well done Lee, it takes a man to admit they're wrong!!! Know what I'm saying.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

r1965h said:



			I'm going to bed
		
Click to expand...

haha


----------



## thecraw (Sep 30, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Kaymer - how did yo make the team? Total rubbish all week.
		
Click to expand...

He'll get a half.  Very unlucky at 15.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have to switch over when we have putts for halves/wins... too bloody tense lol


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

What did Ollie say to those guys last night?

This has been incredible.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

what a mistaka to maka


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

Imurg said:



OMG

Click to expand...

You said it :clap:


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

r1965h said:



			i'm going to bed
		
Click to expand...


i trust your bed is on the back fringe of 18 then!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			What did Ollie say to those guys last night?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly play somewhere near your world rankings?


----------



## SyR (Sep 30, 2012)

If Hansen can get the half point we've got a great chance!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Hansen, first Mmm Bop and then that.  Shame on you.


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

Odds on Kaymer dunking tee shot on 17?


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 30, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where are you now Westwood bashers? He delivered when needed. Too close to call but its coming down to Woods
		
Click to expand...


Good result from him today but if had performed on day 1&2 then it would have been over by now, just hope the boys left out there can do it otherwise you got to admit Westwood cost us the Ryder Cup this year.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Odds on Kaymer dunking tee shot on 17?
		
Click to expand...

2 to 1 on.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 30, 2012)

Well done Martin K!


Hanson has let the pressure get the better of him 13-13 now I'd imagine.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yes Molinari


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

He's over the water!!!!!


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

Well they are both dry; this is just getting interesting


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yes! Lets have some more adds!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 30, 2012)

Why do I get a horrible feeling that Woods is going to have a moment of magic. That one special shot that could knife us all through the heart!!!!


Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Hanson has let the pressure get the better of him 13-13 now I'd imagine.
		
Click to expand...

I'm bricking it sat here!!!!!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 30, 2012)

Hate to say this but I think it'll be 14.5-13.5  God I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Not more effing betting web site adverts aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarg


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

Haha, never have I seen a thread stack up so quick!!!!

Germans and Italians are reliable right??????? C'mon boys.....bring it home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Why do I get a horrible feeling that Woods is going to have a moment of magic. That one special shot that could knife us all through the heart!!!!


Hope I'm wrong!
		
Click to expand...

That is the one thing I'm dreading, he's pointless so far this week but he could end up being the US hero


----------



## One Planer (Sep 30, 2012)

Right..... I'm off bed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Good result from him today but if had performed on day 1&2 then it would have been over by now, just hope the boys left out there can do it otherwise you got to admit Westwood cost us the Ryder Cup this year.
		
Click to expand...

Quite ridiculous statement.


----------



## ADB (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm smelling a German 3 stab


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hansen, first Mmm Bop and then that.  Shame on you.
		
Click to expand...

Post of the Day


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

Another concession a'la Nicklaus and Jacklin?????


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

hells teeth, Woods was close


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

None of the 26 matches completed so far this year has been halved.

I'd settle for a couple now.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

You little German beauty......


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Yesssss Kaymer, give us a half up the last man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Come on Kaymer - one good drive


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Cmon Kaymer - one good hole please! 3 bleeding good shots! Thats all!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Ollie looks knackered. Guess he didn't sleep last night


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Nothing can go wrong now.......


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Craig Connley, you keep this man calm ffs


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 30, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Quite ridiculous statement.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!  Every single player in the European team has the right to be proud of themselves tonight.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

OMG - half a point...just half a point...
no ads on 5 live - but i'm due for the bloody 11 oclock news!!


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

Imagine trying to even hold a putter???? I'd be shaking like a sh1tting dog


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			Nothing can go wrong now.......
		
Click to expand...

Thats like saying the best Christmas Walford has ever seen. You know the pub is going to blow up on Christmas day. Of course it can go wrong


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2012)

US commentators are already referring to this as the 'European miracle at Medinah'

Please let them be right!!


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Cmon Kaymer - one good hole please! 3 bleeding good shots! Thats all!
		
Click to expand...

OK - two bleeding good shots then!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thats like saying the best Christmas Walford has ever seen. You know the pub is going to blow up on Christmas day. Of course it can go wrong
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan of the Danny Baker show then?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone know what happened in Downton Abbey tonight?.


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Middle of the green Frankie, come on son


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Just off the back, that'll do us.


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

north mimms said:



			anyone know what happened in downton abbey tonight?.
		
Click to expand...

wgas


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Come on Kaymer. Find the green


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

adverts Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 30, 2012)

This is crazy stuff


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

It's alrready happened on Radio 5, but I'll keep schtum.


----------



## r1965h (Sep 30, 2012)

Heidi said:



			OMG - half a point...just half a point...
no ads on 5 live - but i'm due for the bloody 11 oclock news!!
		
Click to expand...

If you can get yourself to Telford sharpish you can watch the last 20 minutes on my telly.


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

Victor!!! Gimme a Tenner buddy. Think I'd stab someone called Victor after seeing that ad all night.


----------



## Flarkey (Sep 30, 2012)

This is boring me. I'm off to bed.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Come on the boys in Blue, bring it home. Feck the Yanks


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			. Feck the Yanks
		
Click to expand...

I quite like Bubba.  And Lefty is a class act.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

what the feck was that pizza boy?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Valentino said:



			wgas
		
Click to expand...

No sense of humour, then?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Good result from him today but if had performed on day 1&2 then it would have been over by now, just hope the boys left out there can do it otherwise you got to admit Westwood cost us the Ryder Cup this year.
		
Click to expand...

Mate i dont think there has been a Westwood comment on this forum that you havent jumped on and slagged him off, you have 'hate issues' - go see a doctor:ears:

Great performance from them all tonight, best golf on TV for ages.... love it.


----------



## r1965h (Sep 30, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			I quite like Bubba.  And Lefty is a class act.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Bubba is fun and lefty is an absolute gent.  Puts Woods to shame.


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			No sense of humour, then?
		
Click to expand...

Na


----------



## SyR (Sep 30, 2012)

2 putts from both please


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			what the feck was that pizza boy?
		
Click to expand...

Racist


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Molinari - why chip. Come on Kaymer bring it home


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Mate i dont think there has been a Westwood comment on this forum that you havent jumped on and slagged him off, you have 'hate issues' - go see a doctor:ears:

Great performance from them all tonight, best golf on TV for ages.... love it.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, no hate issues at all he just just under performed all week and today he showed his colours, I just hope it was not to late.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

I think we may have won it!


----------



## Junior (Sep 30, 2012)

European Brookline moment.....stay off the green lads!!!


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Cosy it up Kaymer and the job is done


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think we may have won it!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I forgot it was Kaymer putting


----------



## thecraw (Sep 30, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think we may have won it!
		
Click to expand...


Hope you aint jinxed it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

We're in trouble


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Cosy it up Kaymer and the job is done
		
Click to expand...

Ya (.)


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Come on Kaymer, lay the ghost for Langer!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Mate, no hate issues at all he just just under performed all week and today he showed his colours, I just hope it was not to late.
		
Click to expand...

Well backed up, nice one :whoo:


----------



## r1965h (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll take 14 - 14 now.


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh dear, please please Kaymer hole this ........


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Please no one mention Kiawah Island.  DOH too late.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Squeaky bum time.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Knock it in Kaymer and lets get all the wags jumping over tigers line!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

The tension is too much!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 30, 2012)

I've just picked up my putter and my hands are shaking!!!!!!!!


Wonder what Kaymer feels like!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Vorsprung Durch Technik


----------



## r1965h (Sep 30, 2012)

YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Never in doubt


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Outrageous


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 30, 2012)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yes


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 30, 2012)

SHOCKED!!!!   how the hell did we pull that off?


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Vorsprung Durch Technik
		
Click to expand...


Well done Team Europe, get it right up them


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

Superb

Yoooouuuudddddaaaaa Maaaaaaaaaaaannnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris661 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

Great nerve, great putt and a superb Sunday from Europe to cap a great Ryder Cup. 

Get your waterproofs and dingys ready for Gleneagles


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2012)

un - be- lievable


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

ENILKOORB- get it?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 30, 2012)

:lol::cheers:


----------



## muttleee (Sep 30, 2012)

Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SyR (Sep 30, 2012)

Excellent stuff Kaymer!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Unbelievable, absolutely unbelievable, the stuff of fairy tales.

I don't believe it, where's Vicotr Meldrew when you need him?


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeeeeesssssssssssssss  Ze Kraut!!

German efficiency!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

That will send shockwaves and they will be crapping themselves next time at Gleneagles. They aren't invincible at home and haven't got a great away record recently. The crowd has gone a bit quiet too


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

*omg omg omg omg*


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Christ the interviewer is *****.  Every question is 'describe how you feel'.


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 30, 2012)

get in the hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

I really cannot believe it.

Gave them no hope................un beloody leivable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Am I asleep and dreaming this?
Did that just happen????


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2012)

What a turnaround.....?

Just Superb


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 30, 2012)

You have to got to LOVE this great sport we are privileged to enjoy!:swing:


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 30, 2012)

It doesn't get any better than this


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

nae ads - great way to follow the cup...canny wait to see some of this golf on the beeb in 40 mins time 
wooooooooooooo feckin hoooooooooooooo (can i say feckin?!)


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Clearly Kaymer spent yesterday with a V Easy


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 30, 2012)

What a singles day!!! Unbelievable I can't stop shaking!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 30, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



*omg omg omg omg*

Click to expand...

You okay amanda?


----------



## Bucket92 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeessssssss! Kaymerrrrrrr!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			Christ the interviewer is *****.  Every question is 'describe how you feel'.
		
Click to expand...

He's at it again with Rory now


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Listen to the singing from the course!

And the US "fans" are leaving in droves.


----------



## fundy (Sep 30, 2012)

couldnt have happened to a nicer crowd lol

hour last night highly critical


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

Somehow I don't think Ollie will be able to give his victory speech without crying


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Brookline revistited (except with class) :cheers:


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

fundy said:



			couldnt have happened to a nicer crowd lol

hour last night highly critical
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, after England did the decent thing and got knocked out of the Euros it has been a marvellous summer of sport.  And we'll never see the likes of it again.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 30, 2012)

How ironic, Kaymer seals it,unless Molinari steals his thunder. YUROOP!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

Look at all those fat US arses waddling to the exits


----------



## Iaing (Sep 30, 2012)

That was incredible!
Probably the most exciting golf I've ever seen.
Well done team Europe.
:clap:


----------



## SyR (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope the Euro fans stay quiet while the final group finish...we need the outright win!


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 30, 2012)

C'mon Tim!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Concede it Molinari, remember Nicklaus.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 30, 2012)

"There's only 2 Molinaris', 2 Molinari's, There's only 2 Molinaris"

Chant of the tournament!!!


Well done Martin and Franny!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tiger Woods - Class


----------



## r1965h (Sep 30, 2012)

Didn't expect that from Tiger.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

I am in tears!!!!!!!!!!

Fair play to Woods.

Un fecking real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Superb, outright win. Love it man.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it Martin Kaymer or Martin KARMA !!!!!!
After listening to the big mouth Yanks booing every European good shot,cheering every European bad shot,and the similarities to Brookline,this is payback with interest.
13,1/2-14,1/2

GETITRIGHTUPYE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 30, 2012)

And now we have won it not retained it. Well done lads enjoy your champagne all the way home!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2012)

He may have his faults but that was huge by Woods


----------



## pendodave (Sep 30, 2012)

woods showed some class there.

I'm still in shock about the overall performance. unbelievable

time to log into some us golf sites ...


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 30, 2012)

New record for winning the RC on the final day set today as well. Outstanding.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 30, 2012)

Class act all round by all of the players.
Wonderful result.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 30, 2012)

Now that was something special. What a day! The Dunes followed by super european performance at Medinah.


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He may have his faults but that was huge by Woods
		
Click to expand...

I agree, great gesture.


----------



## jammag (Sep 30, 2012)

A lot of people give stick to Woods but credit there for not making him putt it out, but GET IN THERE EUROPE!!!!!!! Superb spirit shown in the final day and also Poulter last night. Key moment for me was Rose turning around with 2 holes to play.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 30, 2012)

I think that's probably the best comeback I've ever seen......  awesome performance from team Europe


----------



## SyR (Sep 30, 2012)

Good on Tiger. The 18th sounds like it's in Europe now!


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 30, 2012)

The fingernails went hours ago - anyone know where you can buy new fingers?

Well done yoooo  rope...


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

It should have been Molinari who conceded, not Woods.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yhe yuroop boys are in town, nanananananananananananananan!!!!!!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Mega Forum meet, Gleneagles 2014, whos coming????

I think that gesture by Tiger summed up there is great respect from both sides of the Atlantic, Ryder cup never fails.!!!


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Have to say DL3 interview was pretty classy, very honest.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 30, 2012)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!! Unbelievable, and who said golf was boring!!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

Davis Love; what a gentleman.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Mega Forum meet, Gleneagles 2014, whos coming????

I think that gesture by Tiger summed up there is great respect from both sides of the Atlantic, Ryder cup never fails.!!!
		
Click to expand...

me and amanda will be there 
i'm on the shhhhh card...no shouting get in the hole from the tee on a par 5 or i'll whack u over the head with my board


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2012)

I still can't believe it.

What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 30, 2012)

Unbelievable. And now time for our top man, John Terry to lead the celebrations after his heroics today! Couldn't have done it without him!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 30, 2012)

Unbelievable comeback,cannot wait to add the DVD to my collection.
To all the people who have slagged off individuals,Tiger who doubted Ollys captaincy
hang your heads in shame.
The emotions at the end tell us how much it means and how much effort is put in to this event.
We cant even begin to imagine the pressure.
To all the team,have a great party.


----------



## Deke (Sep 30, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!

One of the greatest moments of my life,thank you lads,all of you! ;-)


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 30, 2012)

Cant believe we done it. Amazing does not come close to describing that fightback.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't believe that three of the European boys lost and Molinari only got a half - they should be ashamed of themselves..........!!! ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT - what a day!


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2012)

Great interview by Poulter - the guy was bursting with emotion and pride - loved it. What a Ryder Cup!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2012)

so glad  , so happy . 1st we came back , 2nd im not a gambler. ? is there still a chance for seveco


----------



## Sybez (Sep 30, 2012)

3days of High pressure Golf and only one halved match! That's some serious ball striking by both teams. Good effort USA.... See you at Gleneagles!

Amazing Team Europe, best golf match I've ever seen!


----------



## Heidi (Sep 30, 2012)

shhhhhh - dont tell me what happens
am on the beeb with the highlights


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 30, 2012)

That has got to be one of THE greatest ever comebacks in golf.

Amazing scenes!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2012)

did tiger miss on purpose


----------



## Ethan (Sep 30, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			did tiger miss on purpose
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2012)

WOW!
Can't believe what I've just seen............................................stunning.
I think Woods missed a trick though. He should have conceded the hole to Molinari before they even got close to the green. Just imagine how much credit he'd have got for that gesture, but it never crossed his mind...................the egotistical fool.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 30, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			That has got to be one of THE greatest ever comebacks in golf.

Amazing scenes!
		
Click to expand...

Istanbul moment.

I just checked Brookline was the same score going into the day, finished the same score also.

Happy days.

I reckon there was a few reds there - on the 1st tee, You'll never walk alone, and we'll be coming down the road, I'm sure I seen an LFC flag also.


----------



## Thor (Sep 30, 2012)

Fantastic performance from all the guys.
Maybe all you Lee and "Gay" haters will shut up now ......you know who you are!!


----------



## Ethan (Sep 30, 2012)

Heidi said:



			shhhhhh - dont tell me what happens
am on the beeb with the highlights 

Click to expand...

Nothing much happened. Go to bed and read about it in the paper/on the net tomorrow. If it even makes the sports pages.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Spare a thought for those up in Gainsborough for the PYB tomorrow. They would have been tucked up in their beds by 9 and missed it all! :clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 30, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Istanbul moment.

I just checked Brookline was the same score going into the day, finished the same score also.

Happy days.

I reckon their was a few reds there - on the 1st tee, You'll never walk alone, and we'll be coming down the road, I'm sure I seen an LFC flag also.
		
Click to expand...

Very much so, It wouldn't surprise me if there was they get everywhere our lot.


----------



## deepblue12 (Sep 30, 2012)

i got it so wrong yesterday....and i'm so glad i did


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Spare a thought for those up in Gainsborough for the PYB tomorrow. They would have been tucked up in their beds by 9 and missed it all! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

You'd think so................


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Istanbul moment.

I just checked Brookline was the same score going into the day, finished the same score also.

Happy days.

I reckon there was a few reds there - on the 1st tee, You'll never walk alone, and we'll be coming down the road, I'm sure I seen an LFC flag also.
		
Click to expand...

And why they were singing fitbaw songs God only knows.


----------



## timchump (Sep 30, 2012)

amazing.......................i quite like tiger woods now, never thought id say that


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 30, 2012)

Dodger said:



			And why they were singing fitbaw songs God only knows.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with that, as long as it's about the golf or they have inserted the names of the players in no problem. Would you prefer the equivaelnt of U S A repeat ad infinitum.

I heard them singing, "your not singing anymore" and "always look on the bright side of life". Great stuff!!!!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 30, 2012)

And my missus wonders why I don't watch football anymore. Brilliant nights viewing.



Deke said:



			Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!

One of the greatest moments of my life,thank you lads,all of you! ;-)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Flarkey (Sep 30, 2012)

I doubt he'll be late for a tee-time again. Well done Rory and Team Europe!!!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 30, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			What's wrong with that, as long as it's about the golf or they have inserted the names of the players in no problem. Would you prefer the equivaelnt of U S A repeat ad infinitum.

I heard them singing, "your not singing anymore" and "always look on the bright side of life". Great stuff!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry,I didn't realise YNWA and The song you lot ripped from the Tartan Army were golf songs.

My mistake.


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome awesome golf from Europe - what a comeback 

Poulter is without a doubt the star of the team, dragged us back in it on Saturday evening and the rest of the team followed. Worth staying up for


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

thor said:



			fantastic performance from all the guys.
Maybe all you lee and "gay" haters will shut up now ......you know who you are!!
		
Click to expand...


pmsl.........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Sorry,I didn't realise YNWA and The song you lot ripped from the Tartan Army were golf songs.

My mistake.
		
Click to expand...

So name me a golf song -  I't went straight down the middle? It's a sporting event for god's sake, let them have their fun.

It's what European crowds do at major occasions, be it footy, tennis, rugby, golf whatever. Go back and sit in the snug with the major and discuss teenagers not tucking their shirts in.


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Fantastic performance from all the guys.
Maybe all you Lee and "Gay" haters will shut up now ......you know who you are!!
		
Click to expand...

No one hates them, they didn't perform yesterday and deserved the criticism. Westwood played well and deserved today's plaudits, Gmac on the other hand played poorly today again.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 1, 2012)

Can I make a sensible comment...... O.K Thanks.

I'm very impressed with how impartial Butch Harmon has been on the coverage tonight. :thup:

Still giving a good performance in  commentary now. 

Class act IMO!!


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Can I make a sensible comment...... O.K Thanks.

I'm very impressed with how impartial Butch Harmon has been on the coverage tonight. :thup:

Still giving a good performance in  commentary now. 

Class act IMO!!
		
Click to expand...

Butch is always pretty good, he recognises good golf regardless of who plays it.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			So name me a golf song -  I't went straight down the middle? It's a sporting event for god's sake, let them have their fun.

It's what European crowds do at major occasions, be it footy, tennis, rugby, golf whatever. Go back and sit in the snug with the major and discuss teenagers not tucking their shirts in.
		
Click to expand...

Why sign Liverpool football songs at a golfing event?? Was there a scouser playing?

I do not see the connection.

Obviously though you will back your lot to the hilt,wrongly,but I understand why.

I'll chance Hail Hail at Muirfield next year and see how it goes.:mmm:


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			No one hates them, they didn't perform yesterday and deserved the criticism. Westwood played well and deserved today's plaudits, Gmac on the other hand played poorly today again.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Gmac was living on the dream of 2010 and looked like he would have rather been tucked away in bed with his mate

Good job the rest of the team were up for the match, in fact do you see Gmac with the jumper over his shoulders like all the gay boys wear:whoo:


----------



## rickg (Oct 1, 2012)

upsidedown said:



			It doesn't get any better than this
		
Click to expand...

Unless you are watching the events unfold on a GM tab!! :cheers:


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Why sign Liverpool football songs at a golfing event?? Was there a scouser playing?

I do not see the connection.

Obviously though you will back your lot to the hilt,wrongly,but I understand why.

I'll chance Hail Hail at Muirfield next year and see how it goes.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Hail Hail will go down like a lead ballon but I guess you know that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			Unless you are watching the events unfold on a GM tab!! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

The Yorkshireman in you hasn't left I see


----------



## Dodger (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Hail Hail will go down like a lead ballon but I guess you know that.
		
Click to expand...

As should any fitbaw song dedicated to a specific team.

Maybe try Blaydon Races at the Seniors at Slaley.


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Mattyboy said:



			Oh yes! Lets have some more adds!
		
Click to expand...

Your not moaning about the ads any more
Your not moaning about the ads any more


----------



## One Planer (Oct 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Butch is always pretty good, he recognises good golf regardless of who plays it.
		
Click to expand...

Very true Val :thup:

He said earlier that he didn't think Europe had a change coming into day, and even apologised (Not needed IMO)  when Europe sealed the win in Molinaris' match.

Class act as I said.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			As should any fitbaw song dedicated to a specific team.

Maybe try Blaydon Races at the Seniors at Slaley.
		
Click to expand...


Ha Ha.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Why sign Liverpool football songs at a golfing event?? Was there a scouser playing?

I do not see the connection.

Obviously though you will back your lot to the hilt,wrongly,but I understand why.

I'll chance Hail Hail at Muirfield next year and see how it goes.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Come on Dodger, I'm not saying there is a Liverpool connection. I'm just saying that singing footy songs but making them into golf songs  is great for our players. Ok,if they sung scouser tommy then fair enough.

The American fans are famous for singing U S A, nothing else, get in the hole, mashed potato - which is all crap.

The europeans are on away soil making a good noise, backing their players, and good luck to them. Look at the England cricket fans, just the same.

Enjoy yourself, you might like it. :0


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 1, 2012)

MARTIN KAYMER - TITANIUM BALLS, WELL DONE THAT MAN

One of my favourite players on tour, had a lot of doubters but stuck it right to them.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on Dodger, I'm not saying there is a Liverpool connection. I'm just saying that singing footy songs but making them into golf songs  is great for our players. Ok,if they sung scouser tommy then fair enough.

The American fans are famous for singing U S A, nothing else, get in the hole, mashed potato - which is all crap.

The europeans are on away soil making a good noise, backing their players, and good luck to them. Look at the England cricket fans, just the same.

Enjoy yourself, you might like it. :0
		
Click to expand...

I fully understand the Europe Europe....USA USA stuff but what possible inspiration could a European golfer possibly take from 2 x Liverpool football songs?

Just a group of Scousers singing songs un-connected with the sport that they are watching because their mates may hear them back home on telly....that's the only reason they sung it.

If my mates sung the Celtic song at the Ryder Cup I'd tell them to shut the f up bunch of knobs.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Fantastic performance from all the guys.
Maybe all you Lee and "Gay" haters will shut up now ......you know who you are!!
		
Click to expand...


Hate is a strong word. Giving pelters does not equate to hate.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on Dodger, I'm not saying there is a Liverpool connection. I'm just saying that singing footy songs but making them into golf songs  is great for our players. Ok,if they sung scouser tommy then fair enough.

The American fans are famous for singing U S A, nothing else, get in the hole, mashed potato - which is all crap.

The europeans are on away soil making a good noise, backing their players, and good luck to them. Look at the England cricket fans, just the same.

Enjoy yourself, you might like it. :0
		
Click to expand...


I don't get football songs at a golf match, can you explain a bit more in detail.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I fully understand the Europe Europe....USA USA stuff but what possible inspiration could a European golfer possibly take from 2 x Liverpool football songs?

Just a group of Scousers singing songs un-connected with the sport that they are watching because their mates may hear them back home on telly....that's the only reason they sung it.

If my mates sung the Celtic song at the Ryder Cup I'd tell them to shut the f up bunch of knobs.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I believe you there Dodger:rofl:


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 1, 2012)

Forgot to mention, PHIL MICKELSON - CLASSIEST PRO IN THE WORLD.

Applauds his opponent and does everything with a smile, class in a glass!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Hate is a strong word. Giving pelters does not equate to hate.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he is the full wedge Craw maybe the half slice shot.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2012)

agreed  re- phill


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I fully understand the Europe Europe....USA USA stuff but what possible inspiration could a European golfer possibly take from 2 x Liverpool football songs?

Just a group of Scousers singing songs un-connected with the sport that they are watching because their mates may hear them back home on telly....that's the only reason they sung it.

If my mates sung the Celtic song at the Ryder Cup I'd tell them to shut the f up bunch of knobs.
		
Click to expand...

You'll never walk alone was sang by 70% of footy fans in the 70's, and was sung at the other wins by the crowd in 2004 and 2006. We'll be coming down the road's words were changed to the "european boys", so dont see the problem.

I think singing songs, be it footy "tunes" or not adds to the atmosphere. If you don't, that's up to you. Clapping politely is "old stuffy" golf to me, let the working classes in and let them enjoy it. Ok, like everything else, there's a line not to cross and I wouldn't want it to turn into aggressive songs, as long as it's in the right spirit, bring it on.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 1, 2012)

i'M OVER THE MOON. GREAT NIGHT FOR EUROPEAN GOLF!!!!



Bomber69 said:



			It's a sad day for golf and I honestly think that the European team thought they just had to show up, well git it up you I say you have be a total embarrassment. USA.....USA......USA
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			You'll never walk alone was sang by 70% of footy fans in the 70's, and was sung at the other wins by the crowd in 2004 and 2006. We'll be coming down the road's words were changed to the "european boys", so dont see the problem.

I think singing songs, be it footy "tunes" or not adds to the atmosphere. If you don't, that's up to you. Clapping politely is "old stuffy" golf to me, let the working classes in and let them enjoy it. Ok, like everything else, there's a line not to cross and I wouldn't want it to turn into aggressive songs, as long as it's in the right spirit, bring it on.
		
Click to expand...

Football songs have no place at a golf match, get a grip man........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Football songs have no place at a golf match, get a grip man........
		
Click to expand...

Ole, ole,ole.

Good night.


----------



## Albanach (Oct 1, 2012)

Who is the Spanish lad that was sitting in the cart next to Jose?? It's definitely not one of the VCs...driving me nuts!


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			pmsl.........
		
Click to expand...

Thought you might!!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Albanach said:



			Who is the Spanish lad that was sitting in the cart next to Jose?? It's definitely not one of the VCs...driving me nuts!
		
Click to expand...

Do you really want to know............


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Thought you might!!
		
Click to expand...


Go to the top of the class.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Go to the top of the class.
		
Click to expand...

Lets face it...you'll never be there!!


----------



## brendy (Oct 1, 2012)

The Europeans got Chicago, 2014, the americans get...Downtown Auchterarder.  Cant wait!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			The Europeans got Chicago, 2014, the americans get...Downtown Auchterarder.  Cant wait!
		
Click to expand...


At least there is a decent chippy in the main street!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			The Europeans got Chicago, 2014, the americans get...Downtown Auchterarder.  Cant wait!
		
Click to expand...

And what is wrong with Auchterarder.


----------



## brendy (Oct 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			At least there is a decent chippy in the main street!
		
Click to expand...

And a Spar.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 1, 2012)

Braddley is raging hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Them Yanks look depressed, git it right up you ya bunch of losers........:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			And a Spar.
		
Click to expand...

It's a  co-op now


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Braddley is raging hahahahahahahahaha!
		
Click to expand...

His was the face I wanted to see the most. USA's main cheerleader, after that Duffner - one fat miserable sod.

Then Kuchar, looks like he has cellotape across his face.


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2012)

Bradley's looks like he is gonna break down......Dufner doesn't look arsed


----------



## brendy (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			It's a  co-op now
		
Click to expand...

Really? Since when? That is a shame.

I wonder if it will deffo be there though as the weather could murder it.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Lets face it...you'll never be there!!
		
Click to expand...


Zzzzzz


You are starting to bore me to tears now ya Chomper, go to the range and hit some balls and get your game sorted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh god, not Scottish singing now........lord preserve us.


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh god, not Scottish singing now........lord preserve us. 

Click to expand...


Haw you, it brilliant


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually, her and her mate are fit! Leave them on.

Wish I knew the words.


----------



## brendy (Oct 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Haw you, it brilliant 

Click to expand...

it not.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			Really? Since when? That is a shame.

I wonder if it will deffo be there though as the weather could murder it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you can be sure it will be there, there has been a lot of money spent on the course and they intend to make a lot more than they have spent. Might be a tad wet but I'll be target golf and good to watch for the TV viewers.


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

Now we have the ultimate tosser talking nonsense


----------



## brendy (Oct 1, 2012)

Zaccy Johnston looks like his goldfish has died, the face on him!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Now we have the ultimate tosser talking nonsense
		
Click to expand...


Your right there Big Man, the wee fat bloke is a total ******o......


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Your right there Big Man, the wee fat bloke is a total ******o......
		
Click to expand...

What happened there I said ******o......


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh god, not Scottish singing now........lord preserve us. 

Click to expand...

Who cares?

Bring on the Krankies, the Proclaimers, Darius or any other bugger who can sing with a Scottish accent.  As long as it prolongs the agony of Keegan, Tiger, Brandt, Webb, Bubba and co - who gives a monkeys!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Who cares?

Bring on the Krankies, the Proclaimers, Darius or any other bugger who can sing with a Scottish accent.  As long as it prolongs the agony of Keegan, Tiger, Brandt, Webb, Bubba and co - who gives a monkeys!
		
Click to expand...


Well said that man


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Who cares?

Bring on the Krankies, the Proclaimers, Darius or any other bugger who can sing with a Scottish accent.  As long as it prolongs the agony of Keegan, Tiger, Brandt, Webb, Bubba and co - who gives a monkeys!
		
Click to expand...

I was joking fella, bring on Andy Murray to sing "flower of Scotland" for all I care, to prolong Bradley's and Duffners night will do me, sod it blast the bagpipes down their ears, even.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was joking fella, bring on Andy Murray to sing "flower of Scotland" for all I care, to prolong Bradley's and Duffners night will do me, sod it blast the bagpipes down their ears, even.
		
Click to expand...

Now your talking.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

The USA PGA fella could have at least smiled when he presented Ollie with the trophy.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Zzzzzz


You are starting to bore me to tears now ya Chomper, go to the range and hit some balls and get your game sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Na, na, na, na, na, ...my handicap's lower than yours.
Ffs grow some...I bet McDowell's are bigger than yours, you loser.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Na, na, na, na, na, ...my handicap's lower than yours.
Ffs grow some...I bet McDowell's are bigger than yours, you loser.
		
Click to expand...



Zzzzzz


----------



## brendy (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Na, na, na, na, na, ...my handicap's lower than yours.
Ffs grow some...I bet McDowell's are bigger than yours, you loser.
		
Click to expand...

Oi Play nice..


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			Oi Play nice..
		
Click to expand...


:rofl: chompers can't play......


----------



## brendy (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			:rofl: chompers can't play......
		
Click to expand...

Where I come from, these are chompers...


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well done to Olly and all his team you done Seve Proud 100%


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			Oi Play nice..
		
Click to expand...

Will do but some of these guys need to live in the 21st century......live and let live.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

brendy said:



			Where I come from, these are chompers...






Click to expand...

Lol your right but imagine them on a golf courses, get my picture:rofl:

Diggers and Chompers they are all the same, some folk used to call them Choppers but they have got worse since then............


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Will do but some of these guys need to live in the 21st century......live and let live.
		
Click to expand...


Please explain yourself are you talking about rocket men........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2012)

Good night all, we have witnessed a truly memorable day in our lives.

Enjoy it, sweet dreams and don't spoil it with bad karma.

See you on a course sometime, and enjoy a beer afterwards,eh?


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Lol your right but imagine them on a golf courses, get my picture:rofl:

Diggers and Chompers they are all the same, some folk used to call them Choppers but they have got worse since then............
		
Click to expand...

Take you meant you're.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good night all, we have witnessed a truly memorable day in our lives.

Enjoy it, sweet dreams and don't spoil it with bad karma.

See you on a course sometime, and enjoy a beer afterwards,eh?
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: all just good banter.

Well done team Europe..


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Take you meant you're.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh..........:rofl:


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			:cheers: all just good banter.

Well done team Europe..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah well done to the guys, maybe too much vin rouge on board.
Night all....even you bomber.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Yeah well done to the guys, maybe too much vin rouge on board.
Night all....even you bomber.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:   You too ya Chomper..... Lol


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			:rofl:   You too ya Chomper..... Lol
		
Click to expand...

Can't resist it can you...happy golfing you superstar!!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Can't resist it can you...happy golfing you superstar!!
		
Click to expand...



Lol...... Sorry thought you were away.


pmsl......


----------



## Albanach (Oct 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Do you really want to know............
		
Click to expand...

Aye I do!?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow wow wow. I didn't dream it. A touch tender this morning, but what a night.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Oct 1, 2012)

It was on the Today programme on Radio 4 this morning so it did happen. :clap:

Looking back and just thinking how close Ollie was to Seve, and having Seve's silhouette on the bag, and playing in navy and white, they just HAD to win. 

I am so pleased for Ollie. He is a great guy and a fantastic ambassador for the game. If he had lost badly he would have been really hurt. You can see how much this meant to him and I'm so glad the guys came through for him. He already was a RC legend and that tops it off brilliantly. He'll never have to buy himself another drink.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 1, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Can I make a sensible comment...... O.K Thanks.

I'm very impressed with how impartial Butch Harmon has been on the coverage tonight. :thup:

Still giving a good performance in  commentary now. 

Class act IMO!!
		
Click to expand...

He was indeed, best quote was when Bubba lost......."he (Bubba) can go back to what he does best......cheerleading"


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 1, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Forgot to mention, PHIL MICKELSON - CLASSIEST PRO IN THE WORLD.

Applauds his opponent and does everything with a smile, class in a glass!
		
Click to expand...

Applauding Rose make that save was the epitome of what this competition is about.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 1, 2012)

best quote on this thread was by Dodger, post #555


he of little faith


----------



## User 105 (Oct 1, 2012)

I've just got up. Did I miss something ? 


Only kidding. What a night. Unbelievable. I was jumping around the front room like an absolute loon when Kaymer holed out. 

Still got this stupid ass grin on my face this morning. They're going to hate me at work today. Checking my diary when I have my first call with the US . Gloat, me, no 

Even my GF said she couldn't believe they won. And she hates golf.

Well done guys. Truly inspirational stuff. What a game we play.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 1, 2012)

After going to bed late listening to the golf I was up again at 3.50, drove 140 miles in driving rain and now have a full day of work ahead.

Totally worth it though!


----------



## Crow (Oct 1, 2012)

Reading back from where I left it last night, I can't believe the thread descended into the same old petty squabbling from the usual culprits, this was one of the greatest days ever for golf and all you're interested in is scoring points off each other.

And don't claim it was banter, it was just sad.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 1, 2012)

didn't get a chance to post last night as Mrs H was watching X-Factor on the IPad. I don't think I've ever been so nervous watching the TV, that was simply awesome.

I'm still not sure when it dawned on me that we might actually win, possibly Rosie's putt on 17 after Phil almost holed his chip but I had already decided that, regardless of the result, that was some of the most captivating TV I have ever seen. Speaking of Phil, watching him clap Rose's putt on 16 and giving him the thumbs up as he walked of the green shows the class of the man.

I have to be honest and say I was actually hoping it would end in a tie as I don't think either team deserved to lose.

Brilliant Stuff, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 1, 2012)

Albanach said:



			Who is the Spanish lad that was sitting in the cart next to Jose?? It's definitely not one of the VCs...driving me nuts!
		
Click to expand...

Sure it's his 'Manager/Agent'.....never leaves Chema's side.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 1, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of my old junior members is caddying for Franny against Wood in the last match.
Wonder if they will make history.
		
Click to expand...

Well I nearly called that one at 20.08.


----------



## Albanach (Oct 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Sure it's his 'Manager/Agent'.....never leaves Chema's side.
		
Click to expand...

There was a massive fat guy smoking tabs sitting on the back of the cart but there was a youngish guy sitting with him, he also congratulated Molinari at the end with a spanish flag around his shoulders?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 1, 2012)

Albanach said:



			There was a massive fat guy smoking tabs sitting on the back of the cart but there was a youngish guy sitting with him, he also congratulated Molinari at the end with a spanish flag around his shoulders?
		
Click to expand...

I am on about the fat guy.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2012)

Crow said:



			Reading back from where I left it last night, I can't believe the thread descended into the same old petty squabbling from the usual culprits, this was one of the greatest days ever for golf and all you're interested in is scoring points off each other.

And don't claim it was banter, it was just sad.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies last night Crow for the comments on the thread which may have seemed a bit sad.
The golf was so tense and exciting that the rate of alcohol consumption increased exponentially.

I think I rose to the bait too easily...it won't happen again I assure you.
Many congrats to the guys, it was possibly the best sporting event I've witnessed on TV.


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

Albanach said:



			There was a massive fat guy smoking tabs sitting on the back of the cart but there was a youngish guy sitting with him, he also congratulated Molinari at the end with a spanish flag around his shoulders?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe his own caddy? He was up there partying with the caddies later.


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

Thor said:



			Apologies last night Crow for the comments on the thread which may have seemed a bit sad.
The golf was so tense and exciting that the rate of alcohol consumption increased exponentially.

I think I rose to the bait too easily...it won't happen again I assure you.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you pal :thup:


----------

